# Come è la vita dall'altra parte della coppia?



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Come è la vita dall'altra parte della coppia?*

Qui si legge molto di come si sente la moglie dopo aver scoperto il tradimento del marito. Lui si pente, dice che è stata una sbandata, cerca di chiudere "la parentesi" e di archiviare l'avvenimento come un errore di percorso. Per la moglie però è difficile, non è più tutto come prima, dolore, umiliazione, rabbia, rancore, senso perenne di insicurezza perchè si capisce, si sa che se lui ti ha tradito vuol dire che non ti amava più e si chiede come è possibile che ti ami ancora... E' questa anche la mia situazione
Ma mi domando e lo chiedo ai mariti "pentiti": ma davvero per voi non è cambiato nulla nel rapporto con la moglie dopo la scoperta del vostro tradimento? I vostri sentimenti sono davvero immutati? ma davvero è stata solo una parentesi da dimenticare? davvero sentite di amare ancora vostra moglie dopo averla così meschinamente imbrogliata? Non provate imbarazzo ai suoi occhi? Non vi vergognate un po' di aver tradito la fiducia di una pesona che credeva in voi? Come fate a riprendere la vita comiugale come se nulla fosse?
Come si fa ad amare chi hai umiliato con un calcio nel sedere per stare con un'altra? 
Non parlo delle situazioni di comodo, non mi rivolgo a chi ha scelto per comodità di stare con la moglie, per scelte economiche o comunque di utilità. Mi rivolgo a coloro che "hanno scelto" di stare con la moglie, anche se questa scelta è avvenuta dopo essere stati beccati con le mani nel sacco
Grazi a chi mi risponde e mi aiuta a capire
ALICE


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Alice*

Le tue domande sono lecite....!Ma in questo paese,dove ormai non è rimasto più nulla,credi che le persone si pentano e si facciano certi tipi di domande?No,non funziona così,la colpa è sempre degli altri...i pentimenti sono solo di convenienza!


----------



## kikko64 (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le tue domande sono lecite....!Ma in questo paese,dove ormai non è rimasto più nulla,credi che le persone si pentano e si facciano certi tipi di domande?*No,non funziona così,la colpa è sempre degli altri...i pentimenti sono solo di convenienza!*


non posso che quotare il neretto ... a parti invertite ovviamente ... ma tanto è la stessa cosa.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

E non solo:quante cazzate ci tocca leggere...e non è questione di essere antichi,è SEMPLICEMENTE E SOLAMENTE UNA QUESTIONE DI RISPETTO PER GLI ALTRI....BASTEREBBE IL RISPETTO PER CHI CI VUOLE BENE!!Rispetto per gli altri....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi viene da ridere...!


----------



## milli (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non solo:quante cazzate ci tocca leggere...e non è questione di essere antichi,è SEMPLICEMENTE E SOLAMENTE UNA QUESTIONE DI RISPETTO PER GLI ALTRI....*BASTEREBBE IL RISPETTO PER CHI CI VUOLE BENE!!*Rispetto per gli altri....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi viene da ridere...!



Già!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

vorrei tanto che mi rispondesse chi vive la situazione dall'altra parte della coppia. Io sono dilaniata da questi pensieri, cerco di fare del mio meglio per non scassargli le palle con questa storia, di dimostrarmi serena, soprattutto e anche per non alterare il clima famigliare, i figli hanno bisogno di una madre serena, ma dentro ho il cuore che piange e si fa tante domande senza risposta. Non ho il denaro per andare da uno psicologo, aiutatemi a capire
Alice


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Milli*

Già?già.....ma il rispetto è ingombrante quando ci son i cazzi nostri di mezzo....vallo a spiegare ai diversamente moderni!


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Alice*

Ti ho risposto:tuo marito è egoista,un pezzo di m....!Inesensibile?superficiale?inetto?e altro ancora cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## milli (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vorrei tanto che mi rispondesse chi vive la situazione dall'altra parte della coppia. Io sono dilaniata da questi pensieri, cerco di fare del mio meglio per non scassargli le palle con questa storia, di dimostrarmi serena, soprattutto e anche per non alterare il clima famigliare, i figli hanno bisogno di una madre serena, ma dentro ho il cuore che piange e si fa tante domande senza risposta. Non ho il denaro per andare da uno psicologo, aiutatemi a capire
> Alice



La conferma di quanto scrive Oscuro! 
Quello che tradisce, scoperto, si pente (va bè) e per lui è tutto passato, a posto, archiviato.
E la palla torna al tradito, che dopo la botta del tradimento, deve pure starsene lì buono e zitto per non scassare il traditore, e mettersi d'impegno per dimostrare serenità e fare finta che va tutto bene e via di questo passo! 
Alice che dirti, tu aspetti risposte da chi ha tradito, e forse ne avrai qui, però anche se arriverai a sapere come si sente un traditore ad aver ingannato il proprio compagno/a, questo non ti aiuterà più di tanto a superare quello che stai vivendo. 
Devi cercare di ripartire da te, spostare il punto di riferimento,  se ti rapporto solo ed esclusivamente a lui, al perchè, e al percome, non ne uscirai.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le tue domande sono lecite....!Ma in questo paese,dove ormai non è rimasto più nulla,credi che le persone si pentano e si facciano certi tipi di domande?No,non funziona così,la colpa è sempre degli altri...i pentimenti sono solo di convenienza!





oscuro ha detto:


> E non solo:quante cazzate ci tocca leggere...e non è questione di essere antichi,è SEMPLICEMENTE E SOLAMENTE UNA QUESTIONE DI RISPETTO PER GLI ALTRI....BASTEREBBE IL RISPETTO PER CHI CI VUOLE BENE!!Rispetto per gli altri....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi viene da ridere...!


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vorrei tanto che mi rispondesse chi vive la situazione dall'altra parte della coppia. Io sono dilaniata da questi pensieri, cerco di fare del mio meglio per non scassargli le palle con questa storia, di dimostrarmi serena, soprattutto e anche per non alterare il clima famigliare, i figli hanno bisogno di una madre serena, ma dentro ho il cuore che piange e si fa tante domande senza risposta. Non ho il denaro per andare da uno psicologo, aiutatemi a capire
> Alice


Io non sono un traditore, ma un tradito. Ma mi sento di scriverti questo, il traditore che ti risponderà non ti dirà mai la verità.

Però posso aiutarti io, o almeno credo e spero.
Sai come normalmente avviene un tradimento? Avviene più o meno così, l'uomo si avvicina alla donna, comincia a corteggiarla, le dice sei bella, hai dentro qualcosa di speciale, e cerca di starle vicino, le da attenzioni, cerca di baciarla, e lei comincia a sognare, ad inventarsi una realtà falsa dove il nuovo gentiluomo è colui che sa farti sognare e provare quelle emozioni scordate, ( peccato che quelle emozioni appartengono alla fanciullezza, mentre adesso sei una persona matura, "e non puoi permetterti di sbagliare" ) Probabilmente si arriva al primo bacio, e le sensazioni sono così forti da essere in grado stavolta di farti credere veramente alla falsa realtà che ti sei inventata. 

Nel momento in cui avviene l'irreparabile ( ma già siamo arrivati anche prima all'irreparabile ) subentrano nuovi meccanismi meschini che a secondo dei valori che il soggetto ha dentro, cambiano il percorso degli amanti, lasciandosi o continuando. 

Un consiglio da parte mia ? Lascia tuo marito. E viviti la vita o da sola o con qualcuno che riuscirà a farti nuovamente innamorare. 


P.S Tutto questo per dirti che, il traditore mai ti dirà quanto è stato bello "sognare"


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Io non sono un traditore*, ma un tradito. Ma mi sento di scriverti questo, il traditore che ti risponderà non ti dirà mai la verità.
> 
> Però posso aiutarti io, o almeno credo e spero.
> Sai come normalmente avviene un tradimento? Avviene più o meno così, l'uomo si avvicina alla donna, comincia a corteggiarla, le dice sei bella, hai dentro qualcosa di speciale, e cerca di starle vicino, le da attenzioni, cerca di baciarla, e lei comincia a sognare, ad inventarsi una realtà falsa dove il nuovo gentiluomo è colui che sa farti sognare e provare quelle emozioni scordate, ( peccato che quelle emozioni appartengono alla fanciullezza, mentre adesso sei una persona matura, "e non puoi permetterti di sbagliare" ) Probabilmente si arriva al primo bacio, e le sensazioni sono così forti da essere in grado stavolta di farti credere veramente alla falsa realtà che ti sei inventata.
> ...



Io ultimamente ti capisco poco lo ammetto e senza polemica
Sui due grassetti
1) mi risultava una cosa diversa
2) perchè tu non l'hai fatto?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ultimamente ti capisco poco lo ammetto e senza polemica
> Sui due grassetti
> 1) mi risultava una cosa diversa
> 2) perchè tu non l'hai fatto?



Si io ho tradito. Ho tradito per motivi ben diversi da quello che si può pensare, e sono talmente sbagliato dentro che scrivo questo, colpa di mia moglie se ho tradito, le motivazioni ? cavoli miei! inutile spiegare cosa prova una persona che nel suo essere è FEDELE, inutile spiegare cosa significhi per una persona come me, continuare a stare con chi ami, ma che non poteva permettersi di sbagliare. 

Farfalla nella mia storia e spero sia l'ultima volta che lo scrivo, sono rimasto in coppia perchè credo all'amore romantico, credo ad un unico e solo amore romantico costruito sulla conoscenza di anni di matrimonio. Io amo il ricordo di tutto quello che era, e nel momento in cui sono stato tradito, non ho tradito il mio amore per lei, era lei che aveva più bisogno di me, e come sempre è successo nel nostro rapporto, sono stato io ad assumermi quelle colpe che erano sue, unicamente per amore e fiducia nell'essere umano, i figli hanno contribuito in maniera esponenziale a farmi rimanere. Ora avendo ritrovato quel Claudio che ero una volta, sereno voglioso di vivere, felice come sempre di dare semplicità alla vita, so quello che ho sempre saputo, cioè la donna che doveva farmi compagnia nel percorso della vita non può tradirmi. Perchè non vado via? perchè non ho il coraggio di darle questo dolore, i figli adesso per quanto potrebbe essere doloroso per loro e per me, non sarebbero la negazione di un divorzio. 
Perchè non le dico del mio tradimento? perchè io sono riuscito ad uscire dal dolore, lei non ne uscirebbe.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

ragazzi fate bene a dire lascia tuo marito! pensate sia facile buttare nella spazzatura un matrimonio? e soprattutto per prendere questa decisione bisogna essere lucidi, io invece in questo periodo sono confusa, mi tremano le gambe, quando sono sola e mi fermo a pensare mi sento una foglia in balia del vento, anche se di fatto sono io le radici che tengono in piedi l' albero e nutre tutti e la foglia dovrebbe essere lui... Adesso lui si è rifugiato nella religione, va sempre a messa, dice che ha fatto un errore e se non sono serena è perchè non lo ho perdonato, che non ho fede...
Alice


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si io ho tradito. Ho tradito per motivi ben diversi da quello che si può pensare, e sono talmente sbagliato dentro che scrivo questo, colpa di mia moglie se ho tradito, le motivazioni ? cavoli miei! inutile spiegare cosa prova una persona che nel suo essere è FEDELE, inutile spiegare cosa significhi per una persona come me, continuare a stare con chi ami, ma che non poteva permettersi di sbagliare.
> 
> Farfalla nella mia storia e spero sia l'ultima volta che lo scrivo, sono rimasto in coppia perchè credo all'amore romantico, credo ad un unico e solo amore romantico costruito sulla conoscenza di anni di matrimonio. Io amo il ricordo di tutto quello che era, e nel momento in cui sono stato tradito, non ho tradito il mio amore per lei, era lei che aveva più bisogno di me, e come sempre è successo nel nostro rapporto, sono stato io ad assumermi quelle colpe che erano sue, unicamente per amore e fiducia nell'essere umano, i figli hanno contribuito in maniera esponenziale a farmi rimanere. Ora avendo ritrovato quel Claudio che ero una volta, sereno voglioso di vivere, felice come sempre di dare semplicità alla vita, so quello che ho sempre saputo, cioè la donna che doveva farmi compagnia nel percorso della vita non può tradirmi. Perchè non vado via? perchè non ho il coraggio di darle questo dolore, i figli adesso per quanto potrebbe essere doloroso per loro e per me, non sarebbero la negazione di un divorzio.
> Perchè non le dico del mio tradimento? perchè io sono riuscito ad uscire dal dolore, lei non ne uscirebbe.


Quindi sei un traditore anche tu esattamente come tua moglie, le motivazioni sono diverse.

Per il resto perchè dirle di lasciare suo marito, se anche lei potrebbe avere le tue stesse motivazioni per non lasciare suo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ragazzi fate bene a dire lascia tuo marito! pensate sia facile buttare nella spazzatura un matrimonio? e soprattutto per prendere questa decisione bisogna essere lucidi, io invece in questo periodo sono confusa, mi tremano le gambe, quando sono sola e mi fermo a pensare mi sento una foglia in balia del vento, anche se di fatto sono io le radici che tengono in piedi l' albero e nutre tutti e la foglia dovrebbe essere lui... *Adesso lui si è rifugiato nella religione, va sempre a messa, dice che ha fatto un errore e se non sono serena è perchè non lo ho perdonato, che non ho fede...
> *Alice


Ecco questo mi preoccupa molto di più del tradimento


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla, perchè dici che ti preoccupa il fatto delal religione?
Alice


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Ahhh*

Ahhh ecco va sempre a messa!Allora è finita....!Non cè gente peggiore di chi vive comportandosi di merda e va in chiesa....!!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh ecco va sempre a messa!Allora è finita....!Non cè gente peggiore di chi vive comportandosi di merda e va in chiesa....!!




ari-quoto! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi sei un traditore anche tu esattamente come tua moglie, le motivazioni sono diverse.
> 
> Per il resto perchè dirle di lasciare suo marito, se anche lei potrebbe avere le tue stesse motivazioni per non lasciare suo marito.


:up: 

Perchè lei è lei, io sono io, magari lei ha la capacità di lasciarlo, io non ho questa capacità. 

E comunque hai ragione, difficile dare un consiglio, e probabilmente ho risposto con rabbia, mettendo troppo della mia storia.

Passo e chiudo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Quelli poi...!Io non frequento le chiese...,a dio mio...son più cattolico di chi ci va-...!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè è preoccupante che vada in chiesa? Non lo capisco. Rispondetemi vi prego
Alice


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Perchè...dovrebbe preoccuparsi delle sue azioni nefaste...non di andare in chiesa a prendere per il culo NOSTRO SIGNORE!!!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui si legge molto di come si sente la moglie dopo aver scoperto il tradimento del marito. Lui si pente, dice che è stata una sbandata, cerca di chiudere "la parentesi" e di archiviare l'avvenimento come un errore di percorso. Per la moglie però è difficile, non è più tutto come prima, dolore, umiliazione, rabbia, rancore, senso perenne di insicurezza perchè si capisce, si sa che se lui ti ha tradito vuol dire che non ti amava più e si chiede come è possibile che ti ami ancora... E' questa anche la mia situazione
> Ma mi domando e lo chiedo ai mariti "pentiti": ma davvero per voi non è cambiato nulla nel rapporto con la moglie dopo la scoperta del vostro tradimento? I vostri sentimenti sono davvero immutati? ma davvero è stata solo una parentesi da dimenticare? davvero sentite di amare ancora vostra moglie dopo averla così meschinamente imbrogliata? Non provate imbarazzo ai suoi occhi? Non vi vergognate un po' di aver tradito la fiducia di una pesona che credeva in voi? Come fate a riprendere la vita comiugale come se nulla fosse?
> Come si fa ad amare chi hai umiliato con un calcio nel sedere per stare con un'altra?
> Non parlo delle situazioni di comodo, non mi rivolgo a chi ha scelto per comodità di stare con la moglie, per scelte economiche o comunque di utilità. Mi rivolgo a coloro che "hanno scelto" di stare con la moglie, anche se questa scelta è avvenuta dopo essere stati beccati con le mani nel sacco
> ...


Buongiorno..intanto il traditore non ha nessun scrupolo morale,agisce come gli tira.Punto.
Ma perche'cambiare i sentimenti scusa???mica si amano le amanti.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> farfalla, perchè dici che ti preoccupa il fatto delal religione?
> Alice


Preoccupa nel senso che mi fa incazzare. Più per il fatto che faccia pesare a te il fatto di non perdonarlo dietro la motivazione che non hai fede.
E poi, mi ricorda un po' tutti questi casi (stile Mora, non sto facendo un paragone) che riscoprono la fede dopo aver fatto delle minchiate.


----------



## milli (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ragazzi fate bene a dire lascia tuo marito! pensate sia facile buttare nella spazzatura un matrimonio? e soprattutto per prendere questa decisione bisogna essere lucidi, io invece in questo periodo sono confusa, mi tremano le gambe, quando sono sola e mi fermo a pensare mi sento una foglia in balia del vento, anche se di fatto sono io le radici che tengono in piedi l' albero e nutre tutti e la foglia dovrebbe essere lui... Adesso lui si è rifugiato nella religione, va sempre a messa, dice che ha fatto un errore e se non sono serena è perchè non lo ho perdonato, che non ho fede...
> Alice



Alice non farti colpevolizzare!

Non sei serena, perchè ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare un tradimento subito. 

Perchè si passa nella fase di voler sapere, chi, come e perchè.

E' un percorso che tu probabilmente hai iniziato da poco e per tornare ad essere serena, avrai bisogno di tempo e comunque quando ciò accadrà lo sarai in maniera diversa da come era prima che scoprissi il suo tradimento. Perchè ci sarà un prima e un dopo e quella del dopo sarà, sarai, una persona diversa.

Ma fondamentale, non farti colpevolizzare!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie a chi è intervenuto, però aspetto sempre l'esperienza di chi è dall'altra parte della coppia... Non ditemi che non me ne deve fregare niente dell'altra parte e che devo pensare solo a come sto io. Lo so che avete ragione, ma vorrei sapere come è possibile continuare a vivere con la moglie che hai tradito, come si fa a fare ancora all'amore con lei, come si fa a dirle ti voglio bene, ho fatto una cazzata, come si fa a guardare ancora negli occhi chi hai fatto fesso e cornuto e umiliato. come si fa a dire all'amante "ho trovato la donna della mia vita, sei l'altra metà della mia anima", e poi dire alla moglie che era fuori di testa, come si fa a scappare in vacanza per otto giorni con l'amante e poi "rinsavire", porco cane, come si fa? come si fa? ma chi cazzo ho sposato?
Alice


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie a chi è intervenuto, però aspetto sempre l'esperienza di chi è dall'altra parte della coppia... Non ditemi che non me ne deve fregare niente dell'altra parte e che devo pensare solo a come sto io. Lo so che avete ragione, ma vorrei sapere come è possibile continuare a vivere con la moglie che hai tradito, come si fa a fare ancora all'amore con lei, come si fa a dirle ti voglio bene, ho fatto una cazzata, come si fa a guardare ancora negli occhi chi hai fatto fesso e cornuto e umiliato. come si fa a dire all'amante "ho trovato la donna della mia vita, sei l'altra metà della mia anima", e poi dire alla moglie che era fuori di testa, come si fa a scappare in vacanza per otto giorni con l'amante e poi "rinsavire", porco cane, come si fa? come si fa? ma chi cazzo ho sposato?
> Alice



secondo me mia cara, non otterrai mai le risposte che cerchi


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè non otterrò mai una risposta? Non prova niente di diverso il traditore nella sua vita di coppia? Non c'è davvero anche per lui un prima e un dopo? E' davvero ininfluente l'esperienza che ha avuto? Non ci posso credere...
Alice


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè non otterrò mai una risposta? Non prova niente di diverso il traditore nella sua vita di coppia? Non c'è davvero anche per lui un prima e un dopo? E' davvero ininfluente l'esperienza che ha avuto? Non ci posso credere...
> Alice



perchè io queste domande al mio ex le ho fatte... e le risposte non le ho ottenute..se non dei "mi dispiace" " è stata una sbandata" "non volevo farti del male"


----------



## Circe (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie a chi è intervenuto, però aspetto sempre l'esperienza di chi è dall'altra parte della coppia... Non ditemi che non me ne deve fregare niente dell'altra parte e che devo pensare solo a come sto io. Lo so che avete ragione, ma vorrei sapere come è possibile continuare a vivere con la moglie che hai tradito, come si fa a fare ancora all'amore con lei, come si fa a dirle ti voglio bene, ho fatto una cazzata, come si fa a guardare ancora negli occhi chi hai fatto fesso e cornuto e umiliato. come si fa a dire all'amante "ho trovato la donna della mia vita, sei l'altra metà della mia anima", e poi dire alla moglie che era fuori di testa, come si fa a scappare in vacanza per otto giorni con l'amante e poi "rinsavire", porco cane, come si fa? come si fa? ma chi cazzo ho sposato?
> Alice




Cara Alice....benvenuta nel mondo del risveglio......è una botta fresca?
Non voglio sempre mettere in mezzo la mia storia, ma se puo' aiutarti....
Sono una CORNUTA ....mio marito s'è scopato per un po' di anni la mia migliore amica, confidente, sorella.....che ho scoperto essere una gran TROIA a letto purtoppo solo dopo.
Io sto ancora con lui....e allora qualcuno potrebbe dire a me come si fa? come si fa?....
Si attraversa una tempesta, si rivedono tutti i valori, ci si fa milioni di volte la classica domanda ERCHE?????
Qualsiasi risposta lui mi da, per me non è mai buona.
E' stato un maiale, un traditore, un falso, e me lo tengo.....ma sai perchè? perchè ho capito che nella vita non esiste una persona perfetta, che sia inappuntabile, impeccabile, che ami anche dopo vent'anni come il primo giorno.
E che quelle voglie belle, quelle emozioni di pancia le provi solo se ti ritrovi in una situazione nuova, imprevedibile, quando l'altro ti da cose nuove e non scontate.
Sai, io li invidio per quello che hanno provato....vorrei poterle provare anch'io quelle sensazioni cosi forti....e per questo, io che sono stata sempre una donna di sani principi e fedele, dopo sta botta.....non escludo di poterlo fare un giorno....magari anche mentre sto con lui. In fondo.....non puo' opporsi giusto? E se non dovesse andargli bene....au revoir.....so stare bene anche da sola.
Cara amica.....sei all'inizio di una lunga strada....io sto in terapia e la cosa che ho imparato anche grazie a questo forum, è pensare a me sempre per prima, a non illudermi su niente, a non mitizzare la gente, a fregarmene di tutti, a prendermi i miei spazi e non poggiarmi piu' su nessuno. E' l'augurio che ti faccio. 
FORZA, SI SOPRAVVIVE, E DOPO SI è PIU' FORTI!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè non rispondono? che cosa cambia per loro "dopo"? come vivono quello che hanno fatto? mio marito dice solo mi dispiace, è stato un errore, ma non so niente di cosa è cambiato per lui e se qualcosa è cambiato
Alice


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Circe, cosa si impara in terapia? Io non posso permettermi di pagare uno psicologo o un terapeuta. per me sono passati tre anni e ancora gli interrogativi sulla "moralità" di chi ho sposato me li pongo. Come si fa a fregarsene degli altri, di quello che è successo? Io non voglio separarmi, gli voglio bene. Ma come si fa? Non dirmi di imparare a camminare con le mie gambe, è una vita che non conto su nessuno per risolvere i problemi, non mi appoggio a lui su niente, nè su nessun altro. Ma come si fa a superare?
Alice


----------



## The Cheater (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui si legge molto di come si sente la moglie dopo aver scoperto il tradimento del marito. Lui si pente, dice che è stata una sbandata, cerca di chiudere "la parentesi" e di archiviare l'avvenimento come un errore di percorso. Per la moglie però è difficile, *non è più tutto come prima, dolore, umiliazione, rabbia, rancore, senso perenne di insicurezza perchè si capisce, si sa che se lui ti ha tradito vuol dire che non ti amava più e si chiede come è possibile che ti ami ancora*... E' questa anche la mia situazione
> Ma mi domando e lo chiedo ai mariti "pentiti": ma davvero per voi non è cambiato nulla nel rapporto con la moglie dopo la scoperta del vostro tradimento? I vostri sentimenti sono davvero immutati? ma davvero è stata solo una parentesi da dimenticare? davvero sentite di amare ancora vostra moglie dopo averla così meschinamente imbrogliata? Non provate imbarazzo ai suoi occhi? Non vi vergognate un po' di aver tradito la fiducia di una pesona che credeva in voi? Come fate a riprendere la vita comiugale come se nulla fosse?
> Come si fa ad amare chi hai umiliato con un calcio nel sedere per stare con un'altra?
> Non parlo delle situazioni di comodo, non mi rivolgo a chi ha scelto per comodità di stare con la moglie, per scelte economiche o comunque di utilità. Mi rivolgo a coloro che "hanno scelto" di stare con la moglie, anche se questa scelta è avvenuta dopo essere stati beccati con le mani nel sacco
> ...


comincia a pensare che NON E' SCRITTO DA NESSUNA PARTE che questo valga per tutti


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Cheater, allora come può essere? se non è detto che possa essere così per tutti, come ho scritto io, quli alternative ci sono?
Alice


----------



## Circe (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Circe, cosa si impara in terapia? Io non posso permettermi di pagare uno psicologo o un terapeuta. per me sono passati tre anni e ancora gli interrogativi sulla "moralità" di chi ho sposato me li pongo. Come si fa a fregarsene degli altri, di quello che è successo? Io non voglio separarmi, gli voglio bene. Ma come si fa? Non dirmi di imparare a camminare con le mie gambe, è una vita che non conto su nessuno per risolvere i problemi, non mi appoggio a lui su niente, nè su nessun altro. Ma come si fa a superare?
> Alice


si impara a volersi bene, ad accettare le cattiverie della vita, ad elaborarle e a cercare di farle diventare solo esperienza. Non credere io ci sto dentro da meno tempo di te, non mi è passata ancora, ma sto cercando di sopravvivere per ora. 
E' come una città che viene rasa al suolo. Da dove si comincia la ricostruzione? Da quello che serve prima di tutto...gli ospedali, i supermercati, le aziende.....il popolo viene messo nelle capanne e nei container, nell'attesa di ricevere una casa nuova. 
Bè io mi sento cosi. 
Ho ricostruito un po' della mia vita nell'immediato, non ho fatto mancare un padre ai miei figli e un uomo al mio corpo e al mio cuore. Ora vivo ancora in una capanna, non so se la trasformero' in una villa extra lusso o cambierò città abbandonando la capanna. Per ora vivo, e mi godo la mia neo serenità.
Li penso spesso. 
MA BASTA PIANGERE E SOFFRIRE PER LORO.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

poi tu hai scritto "gli voglio bene".
E questo è un grande punto interrogativo! 
Anche io gli voglio bene. Ma.....LO AMO????
NON LO SO!!!!
Credo che quell'amore senza filtri che provavo per lui non potrà mai piu' tornare.
Forse solo ricominciando da zero con un altro potrebbe succedere.
Ma se parli con il Conte o con Tebe, ti si schiariscono un po' le idee.
Loro tradiscono, ma amano i propri compagni....per noi è assurdo (x me non piu' tanto) ma per loro è normale! Visto Lothar che ti ha rsiposto? "Le amanti non si amano"
E poi....amare o non amare....lo hanno fatto. Non ci si puo' ammazzare e torturare su questo x sempre. Loro mentre lo fanno sanno già che è un momento da prendersi e che non ci saranno scelte di vita. E' per questo che lui ti ha detto che non ci stava con la testa. Io penso che non ci stava con l'uccello e scusa la volgarità.....come tutti gli uomini che ti guardano le tette mentre cammini e non il viso, magari tenendo per mano il proprio pargolo......
Allora Alice, ce la facciamo questa volta a pensare a noi?
d'ora in poi l'unico pronome che conosciamo sarà: 
IO IO IO IO IO IO IO IO IO IO :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Circe, è difficile rinunciare al proprio modo di essere e di sentire, di interpretare la vita, di rinunciare "all'innocenza". non so come chiamarla, è quando hai il cuore pulito e cerchi di vivere all'altezza delle cose in cui credi. Io sono così, incominciare a pensare a me senza questo... non mi ritrovo. Che significa "io" se non ho più questo? che me ne frega del mio piacere se devo spogliarlo delle cose in cui credo e ho condotto la mia vita? fare sesso con un altro? ma se non c'è amore, che sesso è? ossia, a me non me ne frega una pippa
Alice


----------



## The Cheater (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cheater, allora come può essere? se non è detto che possa essere così per tutti, come ho scritto io, quli alternative ci sono?
> Alice


ci sono donne che subiscono la botta e si rialzano prontamente...donne che pensano più al "come ripartire?" piuttosto che al "come è potuto succedere?"...altre donne invece crollano per sempre, come aver subito un lutto...

ritengo sia natura, c'è poco da cercare alternative...volendo provarci ti direi di concentrarci su obbiettivi precisi, possibilmente piccoli e raggiungibili...una cena da ricordare, un letto nuovo, un weekend folle, una acconciatura da capogiro...ecco, molte donne cambiano taglio di capelli dopo una botta del genere, tipo sliding doors  

in generale ritengo che pur non volendo sminuire il dolore da tradimento bisognerebbe comunque ridimensionarlo, un po' come accade per le malattie che negli anni diventano sempre più curabili in luogo di altre nuove da curare con maggiore attenzione...e lo dico come forma terapeutica: chi esce a testa alta da un tradimento sarà persona più forte delle altre...un po' come (con le debite porporzioni) le persone che superano un cancro...

lo scopo deve essere rialzarsi e trovare cose che rendano felici...molta gente, inconsciamente, invece fa e pensa a tutto ciò che la rende INFELICE...come quelle donne che per orgoglio lasciano il marito protagonista di una scappatella ma innamorato, e dopo anni vedendolo innamorato di un'altra soffrono e si pentono di averlo lasciato andare...

GUARDARE AVANTI :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Cheater*

Guardare avanti?Detto da un codardo come te,viene da ridere!


----------



## Marina60 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cheater, allora come può essere? se non è detto che possa essere così per tutti, come ho scritto io, quli alternative ci sono?
> Alice


Io sto dall'altra parte e non posso risponderti nel merito ma posso dirti che so come andrebbe a finire  se lo beccassero . Anche lui sposato da più di 20 anni, anche lui si dice " disinnamorato " della moglie e " innamorato" dell'amante.... Credo anch'io che le emozioni perdute la facciano da padrone, credo che non sia propriamente innamorato di me ma di questa nuova oasi. Ritornerebbe con la coda tra le gambe negando persino a se stesso le cose che ora dice a me.... la famiglia rappresenta la sicurezza, il nido e l'affetto anche  quando si colmano altrove i vuoti e che un brusco risveglio possa veramente farti guardare  con occhi diversi  chi ti sta accanto.... Sono stata per un pò di tempo anch'io una traditrice ma poi ho confessato e chiesto perdono per averlo ingannato ma l'ho lasciato perchè per me il tradimento ha rappresentato l'inizio dell'agonia alla quale chi non ama più davvero prima o poi deve metter fine.... ma io sono una donna.....


----------



## kikko64 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè io queste domande al mio ex le ho fatte... e le risposte non le ho ottenute..se non dei "mi dispiace" " è stata una sbandata" "non volevo farti del male"


Anch'io le ho fatte a mia moglie ... decine ... centinaia di volte ... 
quello che ho ottenuto come risposta è un ritornello che suona più o meno così  " ... ho cercato nell'altro quello che non trovavo in te ... "  
cosa non trovava in me non mi è mai stato spiegato ... e soprattutto ... nessun di pentimento da parte sua ... MAI ... anzi ... dirò di più ... il suo astio nei miei confronti per averla scoperta ed averla "costretta" ad interrompere la relazione non si ancora sopito ... e sono passati anni ... 

Alice ... mi dispiace ... le risposte che tanto aneli non le avrai mai ... quando te ne farai una ragione ... spero il più presto possibile ... allora finalmente potrai ricominciare daccapo ...


----------



## Circe (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Circe, è difficile rinunciare al proprio modo di essere e di sentire, di interpretare la vita, di rinunciare "all'innocenza". non so come chiamarla, è quando hai il cuore pulito e cerchi di vivere all'altezza delle cose in cui credi. Io sono così, incominciare a pensare a me senza questo... non mi ritrovo. Che significa "io" se non ho più questo? che me ne frega del mio piacere se devo spogliarlo delle cose in cui credo e ho condotto la mia vita? fare sesso con un altro? ma se non c'è amore, che sesso è? ossia, a me non me ne frega una pippa
> Alice


In questo mondo gli innocenti fanno sempre una brutta fine. si tratta solo di essere piu' attenti. E poi che significa : Che significa "io" se non ho più questo? per te nella vita non ci si evolve? Ci saremmo già estinti! Il corpo si abitua a combattere nuovi virus, la testa e il cuore si aiutano nel superare i lutti importanti. Poi c'è chi soccombe. 
E tu....cosa vuoi fare? Soccombere per non crescere?
Quello che sei stata con lui non lo sarai piu. Con lui. Perchè si mette da parte ma non si dimentica mai chi ci ha colpito alle spalle.
Sono passati tre anni, vuol dire che tanto debole non sei. Se ce l'hai fatta fino ad ora, ti manca lo scatto finale. 
E chi ti ha suggerito di fare sesso con un altro? anche io sono una con quei principi. Ma ho imparato dopo tutto il macello a pensare MAI DIRE MAI!
e anche io credevo che non si potesse fare il sesso senza amore, ma io ho fatto sesso con odio con mio marito agli inizi e devo dire che era talmente soddisfacente usarlo per i miei bisogni che penso sia pure piu' bello di tutte quelle sdolcinatezze che noi creduloni ci mettiamo dentro. Adesso se le scorda il mio caro marito.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dai ridi un po' che la vita è bella!


----------



## The Cheater (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardare avanti?Detto da un codardo come te,viene da ridere!


Perché codardo???
Detto da un non registrato poi...altro che ridere...


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Circe*

Che carica oggi, è un piacere leggerti. :up:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> In questo mondo gli innocenti fanno sempre una brutta fine. si tratta solo di essere piu' attenti. E poi che significa : Che significa "io" se non ho più questo? per te nella vita non ci si evolve? Ci saremmo già estinti! Il corpo si abitua a combattere nuovi virus, la testa e il cuore si aiutano nel superare i lutti importanti. Poi c'è chi soccombe.
> E tu....cosa vuoi fare? Soccombere per non crescere?
> Quello che sei stata con lui non lo sarai piu. Con lui. Perchè si mette da parte ma non si dimentica mai chi ci ha colpito alle spalle.
> Sono passati tre anni, vuol dire che tanto debole non sei. Se ce l'hai fatta fino ad ora, ti manca lo scatto finale.
> ...



uè Circe bella


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Circe, ci si evolve verso cosa? La cosa indigeribile è che sono delusa, delusa di aver scoperto che mio marito è una persona così, meschinuccia, non mi viene altro termine. Non pensavo di aver sposato un uomo così, così poco "uomo". Ora probabilmente devo ripartire da me, nel senso che devo fare i conti con questa realtà, rifondare me stessa nella consapevolezza che la mia vita matrimoniale è fondata su un uomo diverso da come lo avevo immaginato. Mica è facile, e dà un gran senso di solitudine.
Per Marina60: mio marito scriveva all'amante (l'ho letto) messaggi tenerissimi e pieni di ardore e di ... mi manchi... lei all'inizio ci è cascata anche se non voleva stare con uno sposato, ne aveva orrore, si faceva scrupoli per me (che conosceva e frequentava la mia casa!) poi è stato scoperto... e dopo un mese dalla scoperta lui le scriveva messaggi tipo "è un po' che non ci sentiamo, mi piacerebbe fare due chiacchere con te... dopo tutto penso che l'amicizia e la stima reciproca sia rimasta... Mamma mia, che disastri fate ad andare con uomini sposati... a voi la cotta passa in fretta e forse non lascia strascichi... ma quanta umiliazione avete seminato... e che brutti ricordi che lasciate in chi vi ha conosciuto... ma perchè non pretendete che il vostro corteggiatore lasci la moglie prima di creare tanti casini? cosa ci guadagnate? 
Alice


----------



## Marina60 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Circe, ci si evolve verso cosa? La cosa indigeribile è che sono delusa, delusa di aver scoperto che mio marito è una persona così, meschinuccia, non mi viene altro termine. Non pensavo di aver sposato un uomo così, così poco "uomo". Ora probabilmente devo ripartire da me, nel senso che devo fare i conti con questa realtà, rifondare me stessa nella consapevolezza che la mia vita matrimoniale è fondata su un uomo diverso da come lo avevo immaginato. Mica è facile, e dà un gran senso di solitudine.
> *Per Marina60: mio marito scriveva all'amante (l'ho letto) messaggi tenerissimi e pieni di ardore e di ... mi manchi... lei all'inizio ci è cascata anche se non voleva stare con uno sposato, ne aveva orrore, si faceva scrupoli per me (che conosceva e frequentava la mia casa!) poi è stato scoperto... e dopo un mese dalla scoperta lui le scriveva messaggi tipo "è un po' che non ci sentiamo, mi piacerebbe fare due chiacchere con te... dopo tutto penso che l'amicizia e la stima reciproca sia rimasta... Mamma mia, che disastri fate ad andare con uomini sposati... a voi la cotta passa in fretta e forse non lascia strascichi... ma quanta umiliazione avete seminato... e che brutti ricordi che lasciate in chi vi ha conosciuto... ma perchè non pretendete che il vostro corteggiatore lasci la moglie prima di creare tanti casini? cosa ci guadagnate?
> Alice*





Non è così semplice.... a " noi " la cotta non passa in fretta e non  è vero che non lascia strascichi.....ho solo cercato di analizzare lucidamente il " loro " comportamento ma per quel che mi riguarda sono innamorata e non ci sto molto dentro questa situazione; quando abbiamo iniziato, più di un anno e mezzo fa, anch'io ero sposata  lui lo è  ancora.e.per vari motivi  ci rimarrà almeno finchè lei non  lo becca.... a quel punto ogni scenario è  aperto... Capisco che per te sia incomprensibile ma le umiliazioni toccano anche noi... e credimi  non ci guadagnamo assolutamente nulla  ma se i sentimenti che provi sono autentici la sofferenza ci sta ( bene dirai tu )


----------



## circe off line (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Circe, ci si evolve verso cosa? La cosa indigeribile è che sono delusa, delusa di aver scoperto che mio marito è una persona così, meschinuccia, non mi viene altro termine. Non pensavo di aver sposato un uomo così, così poco "uomo". Ora probabilmente devo ripartire da me, nel senso che devo fare i conti con questa realtà, rifondare me stessa nella consapevolezza che la mia vita matrimoniale è fondata su un uomo diverso da come lo avevo immaginato. Mica è facile, e dà un gran senso di solitudine.
> Per Marina60: mio marito scriveva all'amante (l'ho letto) messaggi tenerissimi e pieni di ardore e di ... mi manchi... lei all'inizio ci è cascata anche se non voleva stare con uno sposato, ne aveva orrore, si faceva scrupoli per me (che conosceva e frequentava la mia casa!) poi è stato scoperto... e dopo un mese dalla scoperta lui le scriveva messaggi tipo "è un po' che non ci sentiamo, mi piacerebbe fare due chiacchere con te... dopo tutto penso che l'amicizia e la stima reciproca sia rimasta... Mamma mia, che disastri fate ad andare con uomini sposati... a voi la cotta passa in fretta e forse non lascia strascichi... ma quanta umiliazione avete seminato... e che brutti ricordi che lasciate in chi vi ha conosciuto... ma perchè non pretendete che il vostro corteggiatore lasci la moglie prima di creare tanti casini? cosa ci guadagnate?
> Alice


bè se allora voleva lasciarti perchè te lo sei tenuto? Ecco perchè stai ancora male! Nel mio caso sapevano entrambi che erano solo destinati a scopare e a consolarsi senza cambiamenti. E poi non ti sembra che quelle cose le ha scritte a lei solo per farle credere di essere innamorato e per sentirsi dire "non è vero che la cotta passa in fretta io ti desidero ancora..." e ricominciare .......ma sempre x colpa di lei!
 E lo chiami meschinuccio.....quelli sono tutti dei gran bastardi di le cose come stanno....ma poi ce li teniamo, perchè noi siamo qualcosa di piu' forte di piu grande.....fanno tutto in funzione del proprio petto da gallo cedrone.....e della propria carota ;-)


----------



## circe off line (22 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che carica oggi, è un piacere leggerti. :up:


giornata "i love me"


----------



## circe off (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> uè Circe bella


;-)


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Circe, mamma mia, mi fai ridere con il petto del gallo cedrone e della carota! Non ci ero arrivata! dici davvero che dopo le scriveva quelle cose sull'amicizia e la stima reciproca per sentirsi dire dell'altro?
Se così fosse, che cacca di uomo! ha cercato di tenere i piedi in due scarpe anche dopo la scoperta? Ha tentato di continuare la storia con lei sempre di nascosto ed è lei che lo ha mollato? Sai che faccio ora? Vado a fare un giro in bicicletta e provo a pensare a me in chiave diversa. provo a ficcarmi bene in testa che mio marito è uno stronzo, un gallo cedrone! vediamo se con questa immagine in testa riesco a escogitare qualcosa di bello per il mio futuro. 
Alice


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Circe, mamma mia, mi fai ridere con il petto del gallo cedrone e della carota! Non ci ero arrivata! dici davvero che dopo le scriveva quelle cose sull'amicizia e la stima reciproca per sentirsi dire dell'altro?
> Se così fosse, che cacca di uomo! ha cercato di tenere i piedi in due scarpe anche dopo la scoperta? Ha tentato di continuare la storia con lei sempre di nascosto ed è lei che lo ha mollato? Sai che faccio ora? Vado a fare un giro in bicicletta e provo a pensare a me in chiave diversa. provo a ficcarmi bene in testa che mio marito è uno stronzo, un gallo cedrone! vediamo se con questa immagine in testa riesco a escogitare qualcosa di bello per il mio futuro.
> Alice


Si, ma devi dire a tuo marito che è uno stronzo!!!! E diglielo, cazzo.


----------



## Circe off (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Circe, mamma mia, mi fai ridere con il petto del gallo cedrone e della carota! Non ci ero arrivata! dici davvero che dopo le scriveva quelle cose sull'amicizia e la stima reciproca per sentirsi dire dell'altro?
> Se così fosse, che cacca di uomo! ha cercato di tenere i piedi in due scarpe anche dopo la scoperta? Ha tentato di continuare la storia con lei sempre di nascosto ed è lei che lo ha mollato? Sai che faccio ora? Vado a fare un giro in bicicletta e provo a pensare a me in chiave diversa. provo a ficcarmi bene in testa che mio marito è uno stronzo, un gallo cedrone! vediamo se con questa immagine in testa riesco a escogitare qualcosa di bello per il mio futuro.
> Alice


Brava! A me hanno detto apriti alla vita. Ed è vero! Non esistono solo loro!!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> comincia a pensare che NON E' SCRITTO DA NESSUNA PARTE che questo valga per tutti



ciao Cheat!evento raro trovarsi assieme qua'..direi..tutto ok??...vabbe'alla palla a spicchi meglio non pensare..:-(

...hai ragione qua'vivono di pregiudizi..cosa c'entra tradire con l'amore????si puo'adorare la moglie e tradire senza il minimo problema....ma e'dura farla capire a loro...eh????


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2012)

*ALICE*

come vedi, risposte esaustive non riesci ad averne.
vuoi perchè i traditori che scrivono qui dentro, hanno oramai "ufficializzato" la loro storia.. e certo, non vogliono mica sentir parla di colpe o pentimento.
non sanno proprio cosa risponderti.
vuoi perchè chi "veramente è stato un traditore pentinto",
 certo non ha più bisogno di risolvere se stesso qui dentro.. in questo marasma.. in un limbo infernale.
ha risolto nell'intimità con il proprio compagno.
non deve più scrivere, cercare risposte.
la mia compagna siè pentita, certo non sta sempre li a dirlo.. (ha anche lei il suo insindacabile orgoglio!!!!).
ma neanche io ho ottenuto una risposta certa, chiara, limpinda... tutto è sfumato... incongruente..
forse anche loro cercano delle risposte e non sanno darne.
allora è nell'intimità del vostro rapporto che devi cercare le tue risposte.
cosa ripensando, non funzionava?... dove c'era carenza, dove c'era apatia?
quelle sono le risposte, che lui non sa darti, se veramente è pentito.
se avverti questo.. un suo reale , concreto, profondo pentimento... allora adesso la cazzata la stai facendo tu.


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...........  *se avverti questo.. un suo reale , concreto, profondo pentimento... allora adesso la cazzata la stai facendo tu.*



spider, minchia, come sei incoraggiante!!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

approvo Lui.


Spieder...ma i colori ?:smile:


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> approvo Lui.
> 
> 
> Spieder...ma i colori ?:smile:



li ha lasciati,  aspri, sulla tavolozza.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> li ha lasciati,  *aspri*, sulla tavolozza.





bell aggettivo.


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2012)

cara, mi stai facendo un complimento dietro l'altro e, non mi conosci ancora.   


ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> cara, mi stai facendo un complimento dietro l'altro e, non mi conosci ancora.
> 
> 
> ahahahahah



non sono complimenti, mi piace come ti  esprimi , dico quello che avverto.

potresti essere babbo natale, la befana, Gadda, o la parrucchiera sotto casa mia...che differenza farebbe?:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

la risata è la firma ?


vabbè...che te lo chiedo affa'?


----------



## The Cheater (22 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat!evento raro trovarsi assieme qua'..direi..tutto ok??...vabbe'alla palla a spicchi meglio non pensare..:-(
> 
> ...hai ragione qua'vivono di pregiudizi..cosa c'entra tradire con l'amore????si puo'adorare la moglie e tradire senza il minimo problema....ma e'dura farla capire a loro...eh????


ciao capo...si, raro ritrovarsi ma non per questo meno piacevole  

calcio a zero...è la mia annata no, faccio anche il DS in una squadra di eccellenza e stiamo andando malissimo...poi il palermo sprofonda...lasciamo perdere 

più che pregiudizi parlerei di ignoranze, quelle che fanno pensare che determinate cose "vadano insindacabilmente in una certa maniera" e che valga per tutti, in ogni situazione...ignorando altre possibilità, altre reazioni, altri modi di vivere le situazioni...

si, poi sta storia del tradimento che "significa che non ami più tua moglie/marito" è una boiata diventata ormai insopportabile...come se bastasse un assaggio di GNOCCA DOLCE E GIOVANE per innamorarsi di un'altra o disamorarsi della moglie...come se il sesso fine a se stesso fosse una scienza non provata...

che poi, pensa bene, quanta gente ci sarà qui dentro che non ha mai tradito ma che per la moglie/marito prova un sentimento paragonabile a quello che provo io per il mio vecchio precision dopo aver acquistato il nuovo submariner...cioè un affetto freddo come un ghiacciolo...


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la risata è la firma ?
> 
> 
> vabbè...che te lo chiedo affa'?



no tesoro, la risata era una risata, non la firma, non paragonarmi ad altro che, tra l'altro, mi sta pure stretto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao capo...si, raro ritrovarsi ma non per questo meno piacevole
> 
> calcio a zero...è la mia annata no, faccio anche il DS in una squadra di eccellenza e stiamo andando malissimo...poi il palermo sprofonda...lasciamo perdere
> 
> ...


certo che invece amare appassionatamente  un submariner non è comunque normalissimo


----------



## Marina60 (22 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao capo...si, raro ritrovarsi ma non per questo meno piacevole
> 
> calcio a zero...è la mia annata no, faccio anche il DS in una squadra di eccellenza e stiamo andando malissimo...poi il palermo sprofonda...lasciamo perdere
> 
> ...


Pffui !!!! allora forse mi ama davvero ! hahahahah sono più vecchia della moglie e pure di lui


----------



## The Cheater (22 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che invece amare appassionatamente  un submariner non è comunque normalissimo


hai ragione, ma conoscendomi è una cosa temporanea...l'ebbrezza dei primi mesetti, la novità...

...però che spettacolo


----------



## The Cheater (22 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Pffui !!!! allora forse mi ama davvero ! hahahahah sono più vecchia della moglie e pure di lui


attenzione, io non escludo niente...tutto è possibile...

come si dice di solito??? "l'uomo non lascia mai la moglie per l'amante"...statisticamente è vero ma mica è scontato...c'è tanta gente che ad un certo punto manda la moglie a fankiul e si mette con l'allora amante...

...io ad esempio...ero l'amante...ora sono il marito ...anche se eravamo più giovani e non sposati...


----------



## Marina60 (22 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> attenzione, io non escludo niente...tutto è possibile...
> 
> come si dice di solito??? "l'uomo non lascia mai la moglie per l'amante"...statisticamente è vero ma mica è scontato...c'è tanta gente che ad un certo punto manda la moglie a fankiul e si mette con l'allora amante...
> *
> ...io ad esempio...ero l'amante...ora sono il marito ..*.anche se eravamo più giovani e non sposati...


Ecco un interessante spunto a questo proposito.... spesso mi sento dire  che lui è uno stronzo, un paraculo e altre amenità del genere , naturalmente questi giudizi sono supportati da un unico dato di fatto ( non conoscendolo ) lui tradisce la moglie e quindi deve essere per forza una brutta persona e un (poco) probabile futuro compagno inaffidabile....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ecco un interessante spunto a questo proposito.... spesso mi sento dire  che lui è uno stronzo, un paraculo e altre amenità del genere , naturalmente questi giudizi sono supportati da un unico dato di fatto ( non conoscendolo ) lui tradisce la moglie e quindi deve essere per forza una brutta persona e un (poco) probabile futuro compagno inaffidabile....



Non cercare pretesti per rivalutare tuo marito.


----------



## Marina60 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non cercare pretesti per rivalutare tuo marito.


mio marito ????????


----------



## The Cheater (22 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ecco un interessante spunto a questo proposito.... spesso mi sento dire  che lui è uno stronzo, un paraculo e altre amenità del genere , naturalmente questi giudizi sono supportati da un unico dato di fatto ( non conoscendolo ) lui tradisce la moglie e quindi deve essere per forza una brutta persona e un (poco) probabile futuro compagno inaffidabile....


Classico luogo comune: tradisci? Sei un demonio...

...poi invece guardi lucidamente la realtà e scopri che Totò riina è stato un uomo fedelissimo alla moglie...però...

Chi tradisce è una persona normalissima, solo che tradisce...


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui si legge molto di come si sente la moglie dopo aver scoperto il tradimento del marito. Lui si pente, dice che è stata una sbandata, cerca di chiudere "la parentesi" e di archiviare l'avvenimento come un errore di percorso. Per la moglie però è difficile, non è più tutto come prima, dolore, umiliazione, rabbia, rancore, senso perenne di insicurezza perchè si capisce, si sa che se lui ti ha tradito vuol dire che non ti amava più e si chiede come è possibile che ti ami ancora... E' questa anche la mia situazione
> Ma mi domando e lo chiedo ai mariti "pentiti": ma davvero per voi non è cambiato nulla nel rapporto con la moglie dopo la scoperta del vostro tradimento? I vostri sentimenti sono davvero immutati? ma davvero è stata solo una parentesi da dimenticare? davvero sentite di amare ancora vostra moglie dopo averla così meschinamente imbrogliata? Non provate imbarazzo ai suoi occhi? Non vi vergognate un po' di aver tradito la fiducia di una pesona che credeva in voi? Come fate a riprendere la vita comiugale come se nulla fosse?
> Come si fa ad amare chi hai umiliato con un calcio nel sedere per stare con un'altra?
> Non parlo delle situazioni di comodo, non mi rivolgo a chi ha scelto per comodità di stare con la moglie, per scelte economiche o comunque di utilità. Mi rivolgo a coloro che "hanno scelto" di stare con la moglie, anche se questa scelta è avvenuta dopo essere stati beccati con le mani nel sacco
> ...


Se non ci sono ragioni di comodo restano con te perché ti amano e ti vogliono bene. L'ho già detto altre volte, tradire é come una droga, cominci che nemmeno te ne accorgi. Non pensi nemmeno che stai facendo del male a qualcuno (soprattutto a te stesso). É una evasione, come il gioco d'azzardo, l'alcol, o la droga vera e propria. Poi arriva il momento della verità, quello in cui ti accorgi di ció che stai per perdere. Prima avevi tutto piú l'amante, dopo ti resta solo l'amante (che finché é una realtà complementare é ok, ma quando rimane l'unica realtà é zero). 
Non penso sia facile per il traditore restare a fianco del tradito, come per il tradito restare con il traditore. Ma se c'é amore... Non ti accorgi di quanto sia stupido andare a 200 all'ora finché ti non ti svegli in ospedale con i medici che non sanno se potrai tornare a camminare.

Io non potrei vivere a fianco di una persona sentendomi perennemente in debito con lei, dovrei amarla tantissimo, ma col tempo smetterei comunque. Solo un grande amore puó sopravvivere a un tradimento, un amore maturo che non viva di esclusività e non presenti dipendenze dal partner. A volte é anche il senso di dipendenza dal partner che ti spinge a cercare evasioni, come uscire di galera per una breve licenza.

Insomma non é facile, non si puó santificare il tradito e maledire il traditore. Anche perché non serve a niente. Bisogna capire cosa si vuole, sperare che il partner sia della stessa idea, e poi dare l'anima per raggiungere l'obiettivo. Volere é potere, ma non basta volerlo, devi sentirlo, viverlo, esserlo.

Chiedi a chi ti ha tradito cosa prova per te.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie Zod, farò tesoro delle tue parole. Comunque ho l'atteggiamento di far sentire in debito mio marito, è una cosa meschina che mi ripugna. Orgogliosa come sono, figurati se mi  abbasso a ricattarlo e farlo sentire in debito con me.
Ma quante cose bisogna dare al traditore, fiducia, spontaneità, amore ma non possesso, libertà ma un nido caldo al ritorno...
Alice


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie Zod, farò tesoro delle tue parole. Comunque ho l'atteggiamento di far sentire in debito mio marito, è una cosa meschina che mi ripugna. Orgogliosa come sono, figurati se mi  abbasso a ricattarlo e farlo sentire in debito con me.
> Ma quante cose bisogna dare al traditore, fiducia, spontaneità, amore ma non possesso, libertà ma un nido caldo al ritorno...
> Alice


Il vero problema é ridare fiducia, perché é quella che é stata calpestata. Il resto se lo ami é spontaneo. Per ridare fiducia hai bisogno di tempo e segnali positivi da parte sua. Terminato un ragionevole periodo, se le cose non sono migliorate, a prescindere di chi sia il responsabile, meglio chiudere.

La debolezza di chi tradisce pur amando, é pari alla debolezza di chi pur amando non riesce a perdonare.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Zod, dici delle belle parole, ma non sono d'accordo sulla tua ultima frase che la debolezza di chi tradisce pur amando è uguale alla debolezza di chi pur amando non riesce a perdonare.
 Chi non riesce a perdonare e dimenticare fa una "fatica" enorme, una fatica "attiva" verso l'altro, fatta di gesti di affetto quotidiani, di accoglienza nel proprio cuore, di lotte interiori per ricacciare indietro l'umiliazione subita, di cercare ogni giorno di tenere aperta una porta che pesa da morire, un portone di ferro che bisogna spingere con tutte le proprie forze perchè non si rinchiuda, la porta del proprio dolore. Dove vedi debolezza in questa lotta quotidiana? E cosa di attivo ha fatto chi ha tradito? quale lotta ha affrontato andando di nascosto con l'amante e abbandonando l'amante quando è stato scoperto? 
Alice


----------



## The Cheater (23 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il vero problema é ridare fiducia, perché é quella che é stata calpestata. Il resto se lo ami é spontaneo. Per ridare fiducia hai bisogno di tempo e segnali positivi da parte sua. Terminato un ragionevole periodo, se le cose non sono migliorate, a prescindere di chi sia il responsabile, meglio chiudere.
> 
> La debolezza di chi tradisce pur amando, é pari alla debolezza di chi pur amando non riesce a perdonare.
> 
> S*B


Non confondiamo le debolezze con l'orgoglio e la cocciutaggine...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> mio marito ????????


Amante*


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Classico luogo comune: tradisci? Sei un demonio...
> 
> ...poi invece guardi lucidamente la realtà e scopri che Totò riina è stato un uomo fedelissimo alla moglie...però...
> 
> Chi tradisce è una persona normalissima, solo che tradisce...



totò riina è un gran bastardo. il traditore idem. E' così difficile da arrivarci ?


Mi sembra di essere all'asilo, maestra maestra.... io ho detto scemo a lui perchè lui ha detto cretino a me. La maestra grande donna! comincia a riflettere e tra se e se dice, minchia quale "parolaccia" è peggiore? 

Ma va curcati a mari compà.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il vero problema é ridare fiducia, perché é quella che é stata calpestata. Il resto se lo ami é spontaneo. Per ridare fiducia hai bisogno di tempo e segnali positivi da parte sua. Terminato un ragionevole periodo, se le cose non sono migliorate, a prescindere di chi sia il responsabile, meglio chiudere.
> 
> La debolezza di chi tradisce pur amando, é pari alla debolezza di chi pur amando non riesce a perdonare.
> 
> S*B


Non centra nulla il ridare fiducia, la persona tradita che nel tempo recupera se stesso, nel suo recupero deve far fronte a mille problemi che di base hanno soltanto un concetto," recuperare stima di se stesso" raggiunto quello, comincia il procedimento che ti rende libero da quel turbinio di emozioni che ti ha distrutto inizialmente.

Il perdono lasciamolo a Dio, la vita agli uomini con il suo libero arbitrio.


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui si legge molto di come si sente la moglie dopo aver scoperto il tradimento del marito. Lui si pente, dice che è stata una sbandata, cerca di chiudere "la parentesi" e di archiviare l'avvenimento come un errore di percorso. Per la moglie però è difficile, non è più tutto come prima, dolore, umiliazione, rabbia, rancore, senso perenne di insicurezza perchè si capisce, si sa che se lui ti ha tradito vuol dire che non ti amava più e si chiede come è possibile che ti ami ancora... E' questa anche la mia situazione
> Ma mi domando e lo chiedo ai mariti "pentiti": ma davvero per voi non è cambiato nulla nel rapporto con la moglie dopo la scoperta del vostro tradimento? I vostri sentimenti sono davvero immutati? ma davvero è stata solo una parentesi da dimenticare? davvero sentite di amare ancora vostra moglie dopo averla così meschinamente imbrogliata? Non provate imbarazzo ai suoi occhi? Non vi vergognate un po' di aver tradito la fiducia di una pesona che credeva in voi? Come fate a riprendere la vita comiugale come se nulla fosse?
> Come si fa ad amare chi hai umiliato con un calcio nel sedere per stare con un'altra?
> Non parlo delle situazioni di comodo, non mi rivolgo a chi ha scelto per comodità di stare con la moglie, per scelte economiche o comunque di utilità. Mi rivolgo a coloro che "hanno scelto" di stare con la moglie, anche se questa scelta è avvenuta dopo essere stati beccati con le mani nel sacco
> ...


Ti parlo per esperienza personale. Durante il tradimento, non esiste una vita matrimoniale. Tutto ciò che viene dopo l'amante viene ignorato o sminuito. Non esiste un problema, c'è solo l'euforia del nuovo "amore". Deve passare la passione iniziale per poter cominciare a riflettere sulle proprie azioni. Ergo: se un traditore sceglie il partner, lo fa perchè ci crede davvero. Credo infatti che fuggire sarebbe la soluzione più facile, piuttosto che rimboccarsi le maniche e tentare di ricostruire.


----------



## Daniele (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti parlo per esperienza personale. Durante il tradimento, non esiste una vita matrimoniale. Tutto ciò che viene dopo l'amante viene ignorato o sminuito. Non esiste un problema, c'è solo l'euforia del nuovo "amore". Deve passare la passione iniziale per poter cominciare a riflettere sulle proprie azioni. Ergo: se un traditore sceglie il partner, lo fa perchè ci crede davvero. Credo infatti che fuggire sarebbe la soluzione più facile, piuttosto che rimboccarsi le maniche e tentare di ricostruire.


Scusa Kid, ma quanto traditori preferiscono dopo far finta che nulla sia capitato per stare meglio con loro stessi, anche se questo comporta un danno al tradito??? Tropp, se non quasi tutti.


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa Kid, ma quanto traditori preferiscono dopo far finta che nulla sia capitato per stare meglio con loro stessi, anche se questo comporta un danno al tradito??? Tropp, se non quasi tutti.


Guarda, io credo che sminuiscano perchè... c'è poco da dire e da fare ormai. Meglio sminuire e chiudere l'argomento. Da questo punto di vista è una scelta quasi saggia eh, poi chiaro che al tradito fa venire l'urticaria.


----------



## Daniele (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, io credo che sminuiscano perchè... c'è poco da dire e da fare ormai. Meglio sminuire e chiudere l'argomento. Da questo punto di vista è una scelta quasi saggia eh, poi chiaro che al tradito fa venire l'urticaria.


Per me il farlo è l'anticamera del divorzio, il traditore non ha il diritto di fare scelte sagge se non condivise con il tradito, se non ne ha voglia...allora aria.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui si legge molto di come si sente la moglie dopo aver scoperto il tradimento del marito. Lui si pente, dice che è stata una sbandata, cerca di chiudere "la parentesi" e di archiviare l'avvenimento come un errore di percorso. Per la moglie però è difficile, non è più tutto come prima, dolore, umiliazione, rabbia, rancore, senso perenne di insicurezza perchè si capisce, si sa che se lui ti ha tradito vuol dire che non ti amava più e si chiede come è possibile che ti ami ancora... E' questa anche la mia situazione
> Ma mi domando e lo chiedo ai mariti "pentiti": ma davvero per voi non è cambiato nulla nel rapporto con la moglie dopo la scoperta del vostro tradimento? I vostri sentimenti sono davvero immutati? ma davvero è stata solo una parentesi da dimenticare? davvero sentite di amare ancora vostra moglie dopo averla così meschinamente imbrogliata? Non provate imbarazzo ai suoi occhi? Non vi vergognate un po' di aver tradito la fiducia di una pesona che credeva in voi? Come fate a riprendere la vita comiugale come se nulla fosse?
> Come si fa ad amare chi hai umiliato con un calcio nel sedere per stare con un'altra?
> Non parlo delle situazioni di comodo, non mi rivolgo a chi ha scelto per comodità di stare con la moglie, per scelte economiche o comunque di utilità. Mi rivolgo a coloro che "hanno scelto" di stare con la moglie, anche se questa scelta è avvenuta dopo essere stati beccati con le mani nel sacco
> ...


E' un percorso lungo e tormentato quello di chi ha subìto un tradimento. Anche perché spesso il traditore è ancora infatuato dell'altra/o e continua a barcamenarsi tra la compagna e l'amante nel tentativo di chiudere l'una o l'altra storia, talvolta col desiderio (magari inconfessabile, ma neppure troppo, perché c'è che ci riesce egregiamente senza sensi di colpa e senza commettere passi falsi) di portarle avanti entrambe. 
Poi molto dipende anche dalle ragioni pr cui si è tradito: si può tradire CONTRO il proprio coniuge oppure per scelta esistenziale o semplicemente perché si cede in un momento di crisi, personale o di coppia.
Questo è stato il mio caso.
Io ho tradito e mi sono reso conto di avere inferto così tanta sofferenza e dolore soltanto dopo un pò dalla confessione spontanea della cosa a mia moglie (mai stato un bugiardo convincente).
Mi sembrava un mio diritto sacrosanto quello di concedermi un pò di svago, di riportare me stesso al centro del mondo, di non vivere più solo per fare il marito, il padre, il lavoratore instancabile. In quei frangenti di mia moglie non poteva fregarmene di meno,anzi la detestavo perché soffrendo e stando male non mi lasciava godere il mio giocattolo in santa pace.
C'è voluto un lungo e tormentato percorso, anche terapeutico, per recuperare il nostro rapporto che comunque s'è rinsaldato perfettamente a livello di coppia genitoriale, meno a livello di coppia tout court. 
Ho avuto una grande dimostrazione di amore da parte di mia moglie, che ha lottato molto per riportarmi in me stesso e a lei, riuscendoci in qualche misura - non l'ho mai più tradita ma continuo a sentire un vuoto esistenziale che non sembra volersi mai colmare - , peraltro, ma di sicuro se l'esperienza l'ha resa più forte e smaliziata, da un lato, l'ha anche portata sull'orlo dell'esaurimento e della depressione, dall'altro.
Pertanto, per quel poco che posso dirti, ogni esperienza è assolutamente soggettiva e personale e, perdona la banalità, l'unica cosa da fare è fare quello che si sente e che sia ha la forza di fare e non quello che è in teoria giusto o ingiusto.
In bocca al lupo.
Ellesette


----------



## The Cheater (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> totò riina è un gran bastardo. il traditore idem. E' così difficile da arrivarci ?
> 
> 
> Mi sembra di essere all'asilo, maestra maestra.... io ho detto scemo a lui perchè lui ha detto cretino a me. La maestra grande donna! comincia a riflettere e tra se e se dice, minchia quale "parolaccia" è peggiore?
> ...


quindi mi metti sullo stesso piano un mafioso pluriomicida con un puttaniere???

siamo ai limiti del comunismo di stalin o di mao...

compà...un sparari minkiati..


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quindi mi metti sullo stesso piano un mafioso pluriomicida con un puttaniere???
> 
> siamo ai limiti del comunismo di stalin o di mao...
> 
> compà...un sparari minkiati..



Dico, ma quando scrivo che la maestra sta a pensare quale parolaccia sia peggiore, minchia come concetto non schiarisce le idee? dobbiamo per forza dare dei voti? 10 e lode a totò che in confronto con il traditore questo si becca un sei ? 

Ma va bene così tranquillo, Totò è il diavolo, ed il traditore un angelo. Magari al traditore gli facciamo pure una statua e lo citiamo anche la papa. Magari lo santifica pure. 


E se facciamo un percorso nella storia mettiamo a confronto i vari bastardi che ci sono stati, in questa maniera veramente il traditore lo santifichiamo. Mischino ha peccato solo di ciolla.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico, ma quando scrivo che la maestra sta a pensare quale parolaccia sia peggiore, minchia come concetto non schiarisce le idee? dobbiamo per forza dare dei voti? 10 e lode a totò che in confronto con il traditore questo si becca un sei ?
> 
> Ma va bene così tranquillo, Totò è il diavolo, ed il traditore un angelo. Magari al traditore gli facciamo pure una statua e lo citiamo anche la papa. Magari lo santifica pure.
> 
> ...


stai travisando e mistificando...

in ogni cosa c'è una scala di merito/demerito...ogni buona azione ha un valore e ogni cattiva azione ha il suo...mettendo 10 come il massimo, tra loe cattive azioni quelle commesse da un riina arrivano molto vicine al massimo (dico 9 in quanto considero da 10 solo le violenze su minori) ed in confronto a cose del genere il FARE LE CORNETTE la considero una cattiva azione da 1 massimo 2...

cortesemente claudiè, non confondiamo "cazzi ppi ramurazzi"...

nessuno santifica chi fa soffire una donna/uomo a causa di un tradimento...ma le condanne a morte per questo non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra, e sopratutto noi dovremmo stare attenti a fare certi paragoni...noi italiani che vediamo quotidianamente assassini e criminali vari vivere serenamente dopo pochi anni o addirittura mesi di galera dopo aver commesso reati gravissimi...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ringrazio tutti coloro che sono intervenuti. In realtà non sono riuscita a trovare risposte che mi rasserenino. Ciò che è accaduto è accaduto. E ci si sente soli difronte a un disastro nel quale bisogna ricostruire se stessi, trovare punti di riferimento interiori, la coppia che si aveva prima si è infranta, almeno per chi è stato tradito, la coppia che c'era prima non c'è più. Mio marito dice che lui non la vede così, ma io sì. Ciò che mi legava a lui è distrutto. Devo ricercare me stessa, poi cercare di capire ciò che mi può legare a questa persona, per me nuova e ben diversa da quella che mi ero immaginata sposandola. 
Certo che la vita è una gran menata, una fatica continua, una lotta senza fine. Che due palle
Alice


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti coloro che sono intervenuti. In realtà non sono riuscita a trovare risposte che mi rasserenino. Ciò che è accaduto è accaduto. E ci si sente soli difronte a un disastro nel quale bisogna ricostruire se stessi, trovare punti di riferimento interiori, la coppia che si aveva prima si è infranta, almeno per chi è stato tradito, la coppia che c'era prima non c'è più. Mio marito dice che lui non la vede così, ma io sì. Ciò che mi legava a lui è distrutto. Devo ricercare me stessa, poi cercare di capire ciò che mi può legare a questa persona, per me nuova e ben diversa da quella che mi ero immaginata sposandola.
> Certo che la vita è una gran menata, una fatica continua, una lotta senza fine. Che due palle
> Alice


Vero, la coppia che c'era prima non c'è più ma se trovi in te la voglia e la determinazione si potrebbe lavorare su una coppia nuova. Che magari non avrà le stesse catratterisriche di quella di prima e forse non potrà darti le stesse certezze, ma potrebbe valere la pena di sperimentarla comunque ....potrebbe presentare altri profili positivi.
Ed è anche vero che ci sarà da lavorare ... soprattutto su e con te stessa. Perché il dolore e la delusione sono solo TUE. Ma sono certo che sei una tosta e puoi farcela, se ritieni che ne valga la pena. Non darti risposte affrettate, prenditi il tuo tempo Alice.
Ciao
Ellesette


----------



## Marina60 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> totò riina è un gran bastardo. il traditore idem. E' così difficile da arrivarci ?
> 
> 
> Mi sembra di essere all'asilo, maestra maestra.... io ho detto scemo a lui perchè lui ha detto cretino a me. La maestra grande donna! comincia a riflettere e tra se e se dice, minchia quale "parolaccia" è peggiore?
> ...


 Siamo completamente fuori dal seminato..... se vogliamo prendere per buono il paragone trà Riina e un  traditore
 non mi risulta che un traditore, per il solo fatto di aver tradito il patto di fiducia con il coniuge, sia socialmente pericoloso o un individuo di scarso spessore morale.... mentre Riina sarà pur stato fedelissimo ma non credo che per  morti ammazzati da lui e i suoi scagnozzi sia stata una gran consolazione... vuoi mettere farti ammazzare da uno fedele? non c'è paragone


----------



## Marina60 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amante*


Io non ho bisogno di rivalutare nessuno.... il mio giudizio  riguardo a lui è e rimane tale... una brava persona, intelligente e sensibile...non ho MAI giudicato nessuno in base al fatto che sia fedele o meno... e ti dirò di più ho conosciuto delle persone integerrime in tal senso ma dei grandissimi figli di ........... in genere, cinici, insensibili e pronti a calpestare tutto e tutti per un pizzico di gloria o due soldi.....


----------



## The Cheater (23 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Siamo completamente fuori dal seminato..... se vogliamo prendere per buono il paragone trà Riina e un  traditore
> non mi risulta che un traditore, per il solo fatto di aver tradito il patto di fiducia con il coniuge, sia socialmente pericoloso o un individuo di scarso spessore morale.... mentre Riina sarà pur stato fedelissimo ma non credo che per  morti ammazzati da lui e i suoi scagnozzi sia stata una gran consolazione... vuoi mettere farti ammazzare da uno fedele? non c'è paragone


infatti il mio confronto stava solo nel fatto che un personaggio criminale e immorale come un mafioso si rivela poi paradossalmente estremamente religioso e ligio ai principi di fedeltà verso famiglia e quindi anche la moglie...

...solo per dire che non è giusto etichettare come "demonio" un traditore che avrà commesso i suoi errori ma che poi nella vita possibilmente risulta essere persona onesta, dedita al lavoro e alla famiglia e che rispetta la legge in ogni campo...

il mio concetto è: una persona cattiva è una cosa, un traditore è un traditore punto!!! non per questo diventa una persona cattiva...magari lo è, ma magari no...così come una persona fedele magari è un bastardo criminale come totò riina...

penso di dire cose scontate...ma a quanto pare non tutti la pensano così...


----------



## Marina60 (23 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> infatti il mio confronto stava solo nel fatto che un personaggio criminale e immorale come un mafioso si rivela poi paradossalmente estremamente religioso e ligio ai principi di fedeltà verso famiglia e quindi anche la moglie...
> 
> ...solo per dire che non è giusto etichettare come "demonio" un traditore che avrà commesso i suoi errori ma che poi nella vita possibilmente risulta essere persona onesta, dedita al lavoro e alla famiglia e che rispetta la legge in ogni campo...
> 
> ...



Appunto.... solo che chi è stato tradito evidentemente  mette sullo  stesso piano la sofferenza e l'umiliazione subita a livello personale...  Del resto e per fortuna , in uno stato democratico quando si tratta  di   decidere e applicare le pene  è lo stato  a   farlo  e mai la parte  lesa....


----------



## Daniele (23 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Appunto.... solo che chi è stato tradito evidentemente  mette sullo  stesso piano la sofferenza e l'umiliazione subita a livello personale...  Del resto e per fortuna , in uno stato democratico quando si tratta  di   decidere e applicare le pene  è lo stato  a   farlo  e mai la parte  lesa....


Non proprio vero, a comminare le pene sono altri esseri umani con altri vissuti...è una soluzione forse adeguata per non creare caos, ma lungi dall'essere giusta.


----------



## Marina60 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non proprio vero, a comminare le pene sono altri esseri umani con altri vissuti...è una soluzione forse adeguata per non creare caos, ma lungi dall'essere giusta.[/QUOTE
> 
> ovvio  che vuoi chiamare gli alieni ? ma il sistema giudiziario italiano, ad esempio, prevede tutta una serie di misure per cui la pena sia  comminata dopo un percorso nel quale sono più di uno gli attori, proprio per avvicinarsi il più possibile alla giusta verità... immagina se invece chi decide fosse lo stesso che ha subito il danno ; a me hanno ammazzato il cane sotto na macchina.... il dolore  è stato  grande e  se avessi potuto, in quel momento al coglione che ha fatto la manovra nel mio piazzale gli avrei dato l'ergastolo.... ma non per fortuna nun se pode....


----------



## Circe off (23 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il mio concetto è: una persona cattiva è una cosa, un traditore è un traditore punto!!! non per questo diventa una persona cattiva...magari lo è, ma magari no...così come una persona fedele magari è un bastardo criminale come totò riina...
> .


Ma anche no.....un traditore in se porta un seme di cattiveria ed egoismo perché pugnala alle spalle la persona alla quale finge di dare rispetto. E se permetti tenere in piedi il teatrino senza sensi di colpa ne pentimento alcuno non è una cosa da tutti....io solo al pensiero vado in stress mentale. Ma non escludo di poterlo fare un giorno xche dopo quello che ho passato sono diventata cattiva anch'io....


----------



## The Cheater (23 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Ma anche no.....*un traditore in se porta un seme di cattiveria ed egoismo* perché pugnala alle spalle la persona alla quale finge di dare rispetto. E se permetti tenere in piedi il teatrino senza sensi di colpa ne pentimento alcuno non è una cosa da tutti....io solo al pensiero vado in stress mentale. Ma non escludo di poterlo fare un giorno xche dopo quello che ho passato sono diventata cattiva anch'io....


ma per piacere...

e una tradita che fa soffrire il marito dopo che questi ha ammesso, sofferto, pagato, si è pentito ecc...e nonostante tutto continua a tenerlo fuori casa magari lontano dai figli??? cosa è???

un traditore è un debole, un incontentabile, un immaturo spesso ma raramente è un cattivo o egoista...

un traditore merita una bella bastonata, ma non una condanna!!!


----------



## Circe off (23 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma per piacere...
> 
> e una tradita che fa soffrire il marito dopo che questi ha ammesso, sofferto, pagato, si è pentito ecc...e nonostante tutto continua a tenerlo fuori casa magari lontano dai figli??? cosa è???
> 
> ...


Un tradito lo diventa cattivo. Perché è costretto.  a furia di domandarsi che ha fatto per meritarsi tante menzogne. e si alza e sopravvive. E tratta come viene trattato. Ma che te lo dico a fare é chiaro che siamo ai due lati opposti della barricata...


----------



## The Cheater (23 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Un tradito lo diventa cattivo. *Perché è costretto.*  a furia di domandarsi che ha fatto per meritarsi tante menzogne. e si alza e sopravvive. E tratta come viene trattato. Ma che te lo dico a fare é chiaro che siamo ai due lati opposti della barricata...


costretto da chi??? dal governo sovrano? dalle leggi universali??? dal dottore??? o da dio???

non è costretto da nessuno...siete voi che non accettate l'idea di vivere un tradimento in maniera lucida e costruttiva...volete il sangue e vi rovinate la vita e un giorno, tra molto tempo, vi pentirete di aver sprecato tanto tempo...penserete "ma chi me l'ha fatto fare???"

sei stato tradito? sei inkazzato??? molla la stronxa/o e basta...sii felice...
oppure perdona e riparti...

...non ci "atturate la vunkia" con queste sofferenze perchè non avete idea di quali siano le reali sofferenze...

"una ficcatella extra"...ehhhhh che vuoi che sia...


----------



## Circe off (23 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> costretto da chi??? dal governo sovrano? dalle leggi universali??? dal dottore??? o da dio???
> 
> non è costretto da nessuno...siete voi che non accettate l'idea di vivere un tradimento in maniera lucida e costruttiva...volete il sangue e vi rovinate la vita e un giorno, tra molto tempo, vi pentirete di aver sprecato tanto tempo...penserete "ma chi me l'ha fatto fare???"
> 
> ...


Ma che sangue....scopando fuori dovresti essere un po' più rilassato invece ti sento un po' agitato. Io non devo convincere nessuno....ogni persona é un caso a se. Io con mio marito ci sono rimasta ma ho cambiato modo di vedere la vita. E gliel'ho anche detto. Ora lui sa che non vedo più il tradimento come una cosa assurda....sono cose che capitano. Basta poi chiedere scusa. E infatti gli ho detto che potrebbe capitare dinuovo una scappatella extra. Non ci sarebbero problemi....da parte mia a provare un altro. Peccato che lui non la pensi come me .......


----------



## The Cheater (23 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Ma che sangue....scopando fuori dovresti essere un po' più rilassato invece ti sento un po' agitato. Io non devo convincere nessuno....ogni persona é un caso a se. Io con mio marito ci sono rimasta ma ho cambiato modo di vedere la vita. E gliel'ho anche detto. Ora lui sa che non vedo più il tradimento come una cosa assurda....sono cose che capitano. Basta poi chiedere scusa. E infatti gli ho detto che potrebbe capitare dinuovo una scappatella extra. Non ci sarebbero problemi....da parte mia a provare un altro. Peccato che lui non la pensi come me .......


tesoro io non scopo fuori...

...e comunque adesso ti poni serenamente verso il tradimento, mentre prima eri durissima e tesa...saranno momenti 

comunque non devi estremizzare: il tradimento così come non è un dramma di vita non è nemmeno un "cose che capitano"...è un momento difficile per la coppia, sempre...da affrontate con impegno...un momento di sofferenza e spesso di rottura, ma altrettanto spesso di rinascita...

bisogna dare il giusto peso alle cose...che poi una donna se deve vendicarsi lo fa, non lo dice...


----------



## Zod (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Zod, dici delle belle parole, ma non sono d'accordo sulla tua ultima frase che la debolezza di chi tradisce pur amando è uguale alla debolezza di chi pur amando non riesce a perdonare.
> Chi non riesce a perdonare e dimenticare fa una "fatica" enorme, una fatica "attiva" verso l'altro, fatta di gesti di affetto quotidiani, di accoglienza nel proprio cuore, di lotte interiori per ricacciare indietro l'umiliazione subita, di cercare ogni giorno di tenere aperta una porta che pesa da morire, un portone di ferro che bisogna spingere con tutte le proprie forze perchè non si rinchiuda, la porta del proprio dolore. Dove vedi debolezza in questa lotta quotidiana? E cosa di attivo ha fatto chi ha tradito? quale lotta ha affrontato andando di nascosto con l'amante e abbandonando l'amante quando è stato scoperto?
> Alice


La debolezza sta nel non farcela, nonostante dall'altra parte ci sia pentimento, dimostrazione d'amore, e desiderio di lasciarsi tutto alle spalle. 

La debolezza del traditore sta nel fuggire dai problemi, ricercando una evasione facile, finché non viene scoperto.

Il rapporto si ricostruisce insieme, entrambi attivamente, entrambi con le stesse difficoltà e lo stesso impegno. Cercare di ricominciare pensando che il traditore deve qualcosa al tradito, che deve curare la ferita che lui ha inferto, non é un buon punto di partenza. Ci sono due persone e un rapporto in crisi, entrambi alla pari devo decidere se recuperarlo e magari migliorarlo, o se farlo morire. É il rapporto che é stato leso, non il tradito. 

S*B


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Ma che sangue....scopando fuori dovresti essere un po' più rilassato invece ti sento un po' agitato. Io non devo convincere nessuno....ogni persona é un caso a se. Io con mio marito ci sono rimasta ma ho cambiato modo di vedere la vita. E gliel'ho anche detto. Ora lui sa che non vedo più il tradimento come una cosa assurda....sono cose che capitano. Basta poi chiedere scusa. E infatti gli ho detto che potrebbe capitare dinuovo una scappatella extra. Non ci sarebbero problemi....da parte mia a provare un altro. Peccato che lui non la pensi come me .......


E perchè non la pensa come te?  Coome, lui avrebbe dovuto esserne felice, se felicemente ti ha messo le corna.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Zod, ammiro molto la tua capacità di "depersonalizzare" gli avvenimenti. "Il rapporto è stato leso, non il tradito" è un pensiero che vorrei pensare io, nel momento che lo farò mio, che penserò così, finirò di soffrire. 
Purtroppo ora non riesco a raggiungere questa astrazione. 
Ce la voglio fare però, sono stanca di stare impantanata in questa sofferenza e in questi pensieri.
 E' una castrazione, mi ribello, mi rifiuto, voglio cambiare, voglio cambiare, voglio cambiare
Alice


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> stai travisando e mistificando...
> 
> in ogni cosa c'è una scala di merito/demerito...ogni buona azione ha un valore e ogni cattiva azione ha il suo...mettendo 10 come il massimo, tra loe cattive azioni quelle commesse da un riina arrivano molto vicine al massimo (dico 9 in quanto considero da 10 solo le violenze su minori) ed in confronto a cose del genere il FARE LE CORNETTE la considero una cattiva azione da 1 massimo 2...
> 
> ...



Rileggi la prima cosa che ti ho scritto, la copio qua ----> totò riina è un gran bastardo. il traditore idem. E' così difficile da arrivarci ?


Mi sembra di essere all'asilo, maestra maestra.... io ho detto scemo a lui perchè lui ha detto cretino a me. La maestra grande donna! comincia a riflettere e tra se e se dice, minchia quale "parolaccia" è peggiore? 

Ma va curcati a mari compà.




Ecco con la tua ultima risposta hai fatto esattamente quello che non dovevi fare. Il maestro che cerca la gravità della parola per dare una punizione. 
So che non capisci, non vuoi capire. 
M ci riprovo ugualmente, hai presente qualcuno a cui salta una mano? bene, dii a questo qualcuno sei stato fortunato ti poteva saltare il braccio, vedrai quanto starà bene costui con la tua risposta. 

:calcio:

Comunque per me chiuso argomento, scrivi pure la tua ,a me sta bene, la leggerò e stop.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Siamo completamente fuori dal seminato..... se vogliamo prendere per buono il paragone trà Riina e un  traditore
> non mi risulta che un traditore, per il solo fatto di aver tradito il patto di fiducia con il coniuge, sia socialmente pericoloso o un individuo di scarso spessore morale.... mentre Riina sarà pur stato fedelissimo ma non credo che per  morti ammazzati da lui e i suoi scagnozzi sia stata una gran consolazione... vuoi mettere farti ammazzare da uno fedele? non c'è paragone



Carissima il mio discorso era atto appunto a non fare paragoni.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di rivalutare nessuno.... il mio giudizio  riguardo a lui è e rimane tale... una brava persona, intelligente e sensibile...non ho MAI giudicato nessuno in base al fatto che sia fedele o meno... e ti dirò di più ho conosciuto delle persone integerrime in tal senso ma dei grandissimi figli di ........... in genere, cinici, insensibili e pronti a calpestare tutto e tutti per un pizzico di gloria o due soldi.....



Io certe cose non riesco a leggerle.
Ma davvero ti dico, non riesco a leggerle.
Hai figli? se li hai ed hanno l'età giusta per formarli, quando capiterà l'occasione giusta per parlargli, digli quello che hai scritto, digli figlio/a mio/a non devi giudicare un traditore, non devi giudicare un ladro, non devi giudicare un'assassino, le basi per dei giudizi  non sono queste. 

E credimi non voglio fare la morale a nessuno, perchè so che si sbaglia, so che dietro determinate azioni ci può essere un mondo a noi sconosciuto, ma a questo punto quando vedi qualcuno che sta picchiando un'altro, allontanati magari c'è una spiegazione logica al fatto, e magari da ragione a quello che sta picchiando l'altro.


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rileggi la prima cosa che ti ho scritto, la copio qua ----> totò riina è un gran bastardo. il traditore idem. E' così difficile da arrivarci ?
> 
> 
> Mi sembra di essere all'asilo, maestra maestra.... io ho detto scemo a lui perchè lui ha detto cretino a me. La maestra grande donna! comincia a riflettere e tra se e se dice, minchia quale "parolaccia" è peggiore?
> ...


mi spiace, non sono d'accordo e la tua mi sembra una risposta folle...

stai mettendo sullo stesso piano un folle pluriomicida con un puttaniere generico...

mi sembra una forma di "giustizia comunista" nel senso che tutti i reati sono uguali...che poi tradire è tutto fuorchè un reato (almeno in italia)...ma scommetto che tu auspicheresti lo diventasse reato, vero cla???

sai, non bisogna mai farsi condizionare dal dolore provato...in nessun caso quando giudichiamo qualcosa...
anche io quando vedo ad esempio un politico che si è arricchito con il denaro pubblico penso per un attimo "caxxo, lo ammazzerei a botte sto stronxo"...poi però con calma rifletto, e penso che gli auguro una condanna esemplare ma non certo la morte, e nemmeno l'ergastolo...

...idem voi traditi...per voi i traditori andrebbero mandati alla sedia elettrica...ed è un po' troppo!!!


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...idem voi traditi...per voi i traditori andrebbero mandati alla sedia elettrica...ed è un po' troppo!!!


Dici? Io mi sono quasi ucciso come conseguenza di quello che mi fece la mia ex...è difficile per un traditore a prescindere da quello che vuole fare capire che DEVE lenire il dolore della persona a cui fatto male, che glielo deve?
No, meglio freddezza e come se nulla è stato fatto e poi le cose finiscono o in un nulla o in una depressione che porta o suicidi oppure omicidi oppure un suicidio interiore del tradito.
Ma fanculo a chi tradisce!!! Sedia elettrica, alla mia ex ci vorrebbe una bella inziezione di antigelo per radiatore.


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2012)

*Daniele*

Vabbè dai rendetevi pure conto con chi state interagendo su...!Buon giorno daniele!!:up:


----------



## Marina60 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io certe cose non riesco a leggerle.
> Ma davvero ti dico, non riesco a leggerle.
> Hai figli? se li hai ed hanno l'età giusta per formarli, quando capiterà l'occasione giusta per parlargli, digli quello che hai scritto, digli figlio/a mio/a non devi giudicare un traditore, non devi giudicare un ladro, non devi giudicare un'assassino, le basi per dei giudizi  non sono queste.
> 
> E credimi non voglio fare la morale a nessuno, perchè so che si sbaglia, so che dietro determinate azioni ci può essere un mondo a noi sconosciuto, ma a questo punto quando vedi qualcuno che sta picchiando un'altro, allontanati magari c'è una spiegazione logica al fatto, e magari da ragione a quello che sta picchiando l'altro.



I miei figli sono già formati....e continui a far paragoni che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra..... Se vedo qualcuno che viene picchiato o intervengo e probabilmente me le busco o chiamo le forze dell'ordine.... Se invece vedo qualcuno  che tradisce il compagno/a mi faccio gli affari miei.. semplicemente non giudico   ma non mi permetto di farlo...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> I miei figli sono già formati....e continui a far paragoni che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra..... Se vedo qualcuno che viene picchiato o intervengo e probabilmente me le busco o chiamo le forze dell'ordine.... Se invece vedo qualcuno che tradisce il compagno/a mi faccio gli affari miei.. semplicemente non giudico ma non mi permetto di farlo...



Cara Marina..''loro''stanno dall'altra parte della barricata...e parlano di cose che manco sanno come funzionino..perche'i fedeli che ne sanno??...provare per credere...non e'cosa per tutti..


----------



## Marina60 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? Io mi sono quasi ucciso come conseguenza di quello che mi fece la mia ex...è difficile per un traditore a prescindere da quello che vuole fare capire che DEVE lenire il dolore della persona a cui fatto male, che glielo deve?
> No, meglio freddezza e come se nulla è stato fatto e poi le cose finiscono o in un nulla o in una depressione che porta o suicidi oppure omicidi oppure un suicidio interiore del tradito.
> Ma fanculo a chi tradisce!!! *Sedia elettrica, alla mia ex ci vorrebbe una bella inziezione di antigelo per radiatore.*


 Ognuno ha le risorse che ha per gestire la sofferenza... ho due amiche che hanno perso un figlio una è " morta " non vive più è diventata la larva di se stessa l'altra ha ripreso a vivere piano piano  senza per questo aver sofferto meno...
 sul neretto: perchè non l'hai fatto ? forse perchè è reato ? tradire invece in Italia non lo è ....


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Marina..''loro''stanno dall'altra parte della barricata...e parlano di cose che manco sanno come funzionino..perche'i fedeli che ne sanno??...provare per credere...non e'cosa per tutti..


ho come un piccolissimo déjà vu


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? Io mi sono quasi ucciso come conseguenza di quello che mi fece la mia ex...è difficile per un traditore a prescindere da quello che vuole fare capire che DEVE lenire il dolore della persona a cui fatto male, che glielo deve?
> No, meglio freddezza e come se nulla è stato fatto e poi le cose finiscono o in un nulla o in una depressione che porta o suicidi oppure omicidi oppure un suicidio interiore del tradito.
> Ma fanculo a chi tradisce!!! *Sedia elettrica, alla mia ex ci vorrebbe una bella inziezione di antigelo per radiatore*.


trasferisciti in qualche paese dove vige la tortura per le donne adultere...saresti a tuo agio...

purtroppo invece vivi in un paese occidentale dove pensarla come te equivale ad essere considerati "folli da manicomio"...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> trasferisciti in qualche paese dove vige la tortura per le donne adultere...saresti a tuo agio...
> 
> purtroppo invece vivi in un paese occidentale dove pensarla come te equivale ad essere considerati "folli da manicomio"...


ciao Cheat!!aggiungi che abita qua'...nella citta'piu'godereccia d'Italia..e dove queste cose accadono con una frequenza spaventosa...Lothar docet...)


----------



## Annuccia (24 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Marina..''loro''stanno dall'altra parte della barricata...e parlano di cose che manco sanno come funzionino..*perche'i fedeli che ne sanno??...provare per credere...non e'cosa per tutti..*


*



*caro principe lothar.....

non mi stai sulle palle....
anzi..
in alcune uscite mi sei stato anche simpatico...
il tuo modo di tradire sicuramente farebbe meno male rispetto ad altri che si infilano in storie assurde senza riuscire ad uscirne....
e di questo se ne è parlato abbondantemente....

però il neretto.....
mi ha dato un tantino fastidio...

sono una fedele...
ma pur non credendo alla fedeltà pura e assoluta...
pur non ritenendomi una santa perchè gli istinti li abbiamo tutti solo che qualcuno li tiene semplicemente più a bada di altri,
non ti permetto
perdonami
di parlare così..
perchè se solo sapessi ciò che attraversa il cuore e l'anima di una persona dopo essersi accorta dell'inganno
non parleresti così...
certo noi non lo sappiamo....
perchè noi le corna le abbiamo solo ricevute...ma và...
se le avessimo fatte senza avere la minima idea di cosa significa avercele....


ma secondo te...
tua moglie
povera donna se sapesse tutto sto tran tran si farebbe una risata?
e tu cosa risponderesti?
"non puoi capire"

lothar
stavolta mi sono incazzata....
e potrei risponderti 
"tu non puoi capire"

e cmq..di là...si sta meglio......


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]caro principe lothar.....
> 
> non mi stai sulle palle....
> anzi..
> ...


Peccato non poterti approvare.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti approvare.



non credo alla fedeltà pura...e non perchè le corna le porto...
ma perchè tengo i piedi per terra e parto dal presupposto che a tutti può capitare la sbandata..la trombata....
chi si sente trascurata..chi non scopa più ecc ecc..

pure io domani potrei sbroccare....

cedere o che ne so
mai dire mai...

ma sponsorizzare in questo modo una cosa che comunque crea dipiacere....(che sia una volta due..con una o con 13...)

mi ...fa un pochino vomitare...

scusate...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti approvare.



L'ho fatto io


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi spiace, non sono d'accordo e la tua mi sembra una risposta folle...
> 
> stai mettendo sullo stesso piano un folle pluriomicida con un puttaniere generico...
> 
> ...


Ma chi cacchio li sta mettendo in confronto? E' da diverse pagine che ti dico che sei tu che lo fai.

Quello che io ho scritto è semplicemente questo, Il tradimento ha delle forme di violenza che sono inaudite! non sono uguali per tutti chiaramente, e tu ne sei l'esempio vivente e che si legge nelle pagine dietro con delle risposte che mi pare tu dai a circe. 
Ho scritto che, inutile che mi parli di riina, inutile che mi parli di altro, inutile cercare i vari esempi di bastardate e confrontarli.
Qua è inutile che cerchi di sdrammatizzare il tutto. 
E' inutile che arrivi tu e mi parli del tradimento e lo confronti con situazioni che non centrano nulla, qua ci stanno persone come me che nel passato hanno pensato al suicidio!! arrivi tu e mi parli di riina ma che minchia me ne fotte a me di riina. 
Non tutti abbiamo la capacità di elevarci nelle situazioni come te, ma questo fa parte della diversità dell'essere umano. Felice per te se nel tradimento non ci trovi già qualcosa di per se devastante.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho fatto io




:kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]caro principe lothar.....
> 
> non mi stai sulle palle....
> anzi..
> ...


Se mi permetti, direi che ti sei scordata una cosa, nel tradimento , nel primo tradimento si fa finta di non sapere il male che si arreca, nel caso di Lothar visto che ci legge, questa attenuante non c'è l'ha.


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non credo alla fedeltà pura...e non perchè le corna le porto...
> ma perchè tengo i piedi per terra e parto dal presupposto che a tutti può capitare la sbandata..la trombata....
> chi si sente trascurata..chi non scopa più ecc ecc..
> 
> ...


pensiero assolutamente condivisibile...direi quasi sacrosanto se non fosse che necessita fare mille distinzioni...tipologie di tradimento, modalità, cause, tipologia individui in causa ecc...ma sopratutto bisogna distinguere il tradimento del "vangelo secondo donna" e quello secondo uomo:

non è la solita storia "ah, l'uomo tradisce per sesso mentre la donna lo fa con ragione e sentimento"...no!!! anche la donna può tradire per puro desiderio sessuale così come l'uomo può innamorarsi o meglio invaghirsi in un attimo di un'altra...
la distinzione sta nel fatto che le opportunità di tradimento per l'uomo solitamente sono numericamente inferiori a quelle che ha una donna...e sopratutto la donna, qualsiasi donna con tette e culo, può trovare un uomo pronto in 3 minuti...l'uomo pure, ma solo a pagamento!!!

dice "ma che c'entra questo??? c'entra nella misura in cui entriamo nella parte più psicologica del tradimento...
...spesso l'uomo tradisce in quanto cede ad una tentazione, chiamiamola occasione, che gli capita una volta ogni "morte di papa" mentre la donna, una donna nella norma sufficientemente piacente, è più o meno quotidianamente abituata a gestire corteggiamenti ed ammiccamenti vari...

anche l'uomo più affascinante e corteggiato, se risponde ad uno sguardo di una signora interessata non è detto che riuscirà nella stessa giornata a portarsela a letto...anzi è probabile che la signora in questione dimostri di aver solamente voluto giocare e passarsi il piacere di riuscire nell'innoquo flirt...
...mentre la donna corteggiata, sa perfettamente che ogni uomo che la guarda le sta inplicitamente dicendo con gli occhi "ti scoperei ora, adesso, qui, senza pensare a nulla"

riassumo alla buona???:
l'uomo che tradisce, spesso è come se lo facesse pensando "caxxo, e quando mi ricapita???"
la donna invece tradisce pensando "caxxo, per una volta posso anche cedere"

ovviamente parliamo della "prima volta"...poi da li c'è chi si innamora dell'amante, e/o chi inizia ad innamorarsi della vita da traditore free...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> pensiero assolutamente condivisibile...direi quasi sacrosanto se non fosse che necessita fare mille distinzioni...tipologie di tradimento, modalità, cause, tipologia individui in causa ecc...ma sopratutto bisogna distinguere il tradimento del "vangelo secondo donna" e quello secondo uomo:
> 
> non è la solita storia "ah, l'uomo tradisce per sesso mentre la donna lo fa con ragione e sentimento"...no!!! anche la donna può tradire per puro desiderio sessuale così come l'uomo può innamorarsi o meglio invaghirsi in un attimo di un'altra...
> la distinzione sta nel fatto che le opportunità di tradimento per l'uomo solitamente sono numericamente inferiori a quelle che ha una donna...e sopratutto la donna, qualsiasi donna con tette e culo, può trovare un uomo pronto in 3 minuti...l'uomo pure, ma solo a pagamento!!!
> ...




ma qui non si stava però discutendo sulla tipologia.....
ma sul dispiacere che inevitabilmente arreca....

e sulla frase "che ne possono capire...loro..."

ma basta....
daccordo siamo pure piangenti e pungenti....ma così non saremmo stati se niente fosse accaduto...

mica è colpa solo nostra...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti, direi che ti sei scordata una cosa, nel tradimento , nel primo tradimento si fa finta di non sapere il male che si arreca, nel caso di Lothar visto che ci legge, questa attenuante non c'è l'ha.



ma lothar può fare ciò che vuole...
io mica voglio giudicare il suo modo di vivere....
che si diverta...

mi dava solo fastidio la presunzione suo di essere quasi nel giusto....
tutto qua...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

*Come è la vita dall'altra parte della coppia?*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ma lothar può fare ciò che vuole...
> io mica voglio giudicare il suo modo di vivere....
> che si diverta...
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma chi cacchio li sta mettendo in confronto? E' da diverse pagine che ti dico che sei tu che lo fai.
> 
> Quello che io ho scritto è semplicemente questo, Il tradimento ha delle forme di violenza che sono inaudite! non sono uguali per tutti chiaramente, e tu ne sei l'esempio vivente e che si legge nelle pagine dietro con delle risposte che mi pare tu dai a circe.
> Ho scritto che, inutile che mi parli di riina, inutile che mi parli di altro, inutile cercare i vari esempi di bastardate e confrontarli.
> ...


hai ragione, sono un privilegiato...

sarà che in famiglia ho vissuto tradimenti, separazioni, divorzi, tumori, crisi economiche gravissime, beni all'asta e negoziazioni debiti, attentati per non aver pagato il pizzo, minacce varie, ecc..ecc..

a casa mia non si è mai sminuito nulla...ma onestamente le cose devastanti e che addirittura portano a pensare al suicidio non sono mai coincise con un tradimento...

a casa mia siamo un po' più concreti: "c'è un tradimento in famiglia??? ok, fuori dai coglioni chi ha tradito...oppure silenzio tutti, che rimanga in casa e vediamo di risolvere"...e questo non significa non soffrire, ma farlo con dignità e costrutto...

a casa mia l'amore è la cosa più importante, ma sempre dopo la salute e la serenità economica...perchè di poca salute e problemi di denaro purtroppo si muore...senza amore si vive anche male, ma si vive!!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2012)

*Già*

Peccato che la casistica dica altro....i suicidi per motivi sentimentali son di gran lunga in numero maggiore rispetti ad altri,e gli aspetti suicidari son anche i più complessi....!


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> hai ragione, sono un privilegiato...
> 
> sarà che in famiglia ho vissuto tradimenti, separazioni, divorzi, tumori, crisi economiche gravissime, beni all'asta e negoziazioni debiti, attentati per non aver pagato il pizzo, minacce varie, ecc..ecc..
> 
> ...


non posso fare altro che quotare.

i problemi, qualunque sia l'origine, vanno affrontati di petto, senza sotterfugi vari, proponendosi di arrivare al traguardo senza più nodi al pettine.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao capo...si, raro ritrovarsi ma non per questo meno piacevole
> 
> calcio a zero...è la mia annata no, faccio anche il DS in una squadra di eccellenza e stiamo andando malissimo...poi il palermo sprofonda...lasciamo perdere
> 
> ...


No no, sicuramente per quelli come te e Lothar le cose vanno moooooolto diversamente. 
Vedete una gnocca giovane e bella, ve la fate (se ci riuscite) non vi innamorate (ma ne siete mai stati capaci ?) e vi raccontate e CI raccontate che provate ancora un amore folle per le vostre mogli...
Lo stesso amore folle che provate verso il vostro Iphone o il vostro Suv (visto che ti piacciono i paragoni).
Pupazzette, che però avete sposato e quindi contano di più delle pupazzette che avete solo fottuto.  
D'altronde, anche il narcisismo è una scienza provata, sai ? 
Senza raconcore. 

Detto ciò, per Alice: tuo marito potrebbe essersi pentito sinceramente di quello che ha fatto, non lo escludere.


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> trasferisciti in qualche paese dove vige la tortura per le donne adultere...saresti a tuo agio...
> 
> purtroppo invece vivi in un paese occidentale dove pensarla come te equivale ad essere considerati "folli da manicomio"...


Un paese occidentale in termini geografici è tale, ma solo in questi. Occidentale non dice nulla comee definizione e posso dire che un paese che consente alle persone di fare danni agli altri e non pagarne le conseguenze è comunque un paese più indietro di altri.
In altri stati è stato definito che il danno psicologico è un "DANNO" non è una barzelletta, e chi tradisce, che sia per errore compie un danno nei confronti di un'altro. 
Perchè una cosa non è un crimine se non lo dice la legge, è un crimine non punito e ci sono stati in cui la violenza sulle donne non è punibile, vuol dire che non è un crimine? Il ragionamento deve essere assoluto e universale, la legge non definisce cosa sia crimine o cosa no, definisce come viene gestita in una particolare area geografica un crimine, in Italia sono impuniti i tradimenti (in senso civile, non chiedo pene) e l'omicidio, bella roba vivere in uno stato occidentale.


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No no, sicuramente per quelli come te e Lothar le cose vanno moooooolto diversamente.
> Vedete una gnocca giovane e bella, ve la fate (se ci riuscite) non vi innamorate (ma ne siete mai stati capaci ?) e vi raccontate e CI raccontate che provate ancora un amore folle per le vostre mogli...
> Lo stesso amore folle che provate verso il vostro Iphone o il vostro Suv (visto che ti piacciono i paragoni).
> Pupazzette, che però avete sposato e quindi contano di più delle pupazzette che avete solo fottuto.
> ...


Credo tu stia facendo confusione:
Io sono quello che si era innamorato oltre oceano...hai presente? Usa? Casini vari?

Io non mi faccio altre gnocche...non al momento almeno... 

Sui suv e iPhone non posso smentire...aggiungi gli orologi


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un paese occidentale in termini geografici è tale, ma solo in questi. Occidentale non dice nulla comee definizione e posso dire che un paese che consente alle persone di fare danni agli altri e non pagarne le conseguenze è comunque un paese più indietro di altri.
> In altri stati è stato definito che il danno psicologico è un "DANNO" non è una barzelletta, e chi tradisce, che sia per errore compie un danno nei confronti di un'altro.
> Perchè una cosa non è un crimine se non lo dice la legge, è un crimine non punito e ci sono stati in cui la violenza sulle donne non è punibile, vuol dire che non è un crimine? Il ragionamento deve essere assoluto e universale, la legge non definisce cosa sia crimine o cosa no, definisce come viene gestita in una particolare area geografica un crimine, in Italia sono impuniti i tradimenti (in senso civile, non chiedo pene) e l'omicidio, bella roba vivere in uno stato occidentale.


Ma si...votiamo per far diventare reato il tradimento...ci metterei anche le trattenute di maglia, i falli da dietro e la simulazione però se in area di rigore...

...facciamo anche le giurie popolari, magari composte da gente che ha subito lo stesso "reato"...

..."anarchia dittatoriale" la chiamerei...

Ahi ahi ahi...


----------



## melania (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui si legge molto di come si sente la moglie dopo aver scoperto il tradimento del marito. Lui si pente, dice che è stata una sbandata, cerca di chiudere "la parentesi" e di archiviare l'avvenimento come un errore di percorso. Per la moglie però è difficile, non è più tutto come prima, dolore, umiliazione, rabbia, rancore, senso perenne di insicurezza perchè si capisce, si sa che se lui ti ha tradito vuol dire che non ti amava più e si chiede come è possibile che ti ami ancora... E' questa anche la mia situazione
> Ma mi domando e lo chiedo ai mariti "pentiti": ma davvero per voi non è cambiato nulla nel rapporto con la moglie dopo la scoperta del vostro tradimento? I vostri sentimenti sono davvero immutati? ma davvero è stata solo una parentesi da dimenticare? davvero sentite di amare ancora vostra moglie dopo averla così meschinamente imbrogliata? Non provate imbarazzo ai suoi occhi? Non vi vergognate un po' di aver tradito la fiducia di una pesona che credeva in voi? Come fate a riprendere la vita comiugale come se nulla fosse?
> Come si fa ad amare chi hai umiliato con un calcio nel sedere per stare con un'altra?
> Non parlo delle situazioni di comodo, non mi rivolgo a chi ha scelto per comodità di stare con la moglie, per scelte economiche o comunque di utilità. Mi rivolgo a coloro che "hanno scelto" di stare con la moglie, anche se questa scelta è avvenuta dopo essere stati beccati con le mani nel sacco
> ...





Zod ha detto:


> Se non ci sono ragioni di comodo restano con te perché ti amano e ti vogliono bene. L'ho già detto altre volte, tradire é come una droga, cominci che nemmeno te ne accorgi. Non pensi nemmeno che stai facendo del male a qualcuno (soprattutto a te stesso). É una evasione, come il gioco d'azzardo, l'alcol, o la droga vera e propria. Poi arriva il momento della verità, quello in cui ti accorgi di ció che stai per perdere. Prima avevi tutto piú l'amante, dopo ti resta solo l'amante (che finché é una realtà complementare é ok, ma quando rimane l'unica realtà é zero).
> Non penso sia facile per il traditore restare a fianco del tradito, come per il tradito restare con il traditore. Ma se c'é amore... Non ti accorgi di quanto sia stupido andare a 200 all'ora finché ti non ti svegli in ospedale con i medici che non sanno se potrai tornare a camminare.
> 
> Io non potrei vivere a fianco di una persona sentendomi perennemente in debito con lei, dovrei amarla tantissimo, ma col tempo smetterei comunque. Solo un grande amore puó sopravvivere a un tradimento, un amore maturo che non viva di esclusività e non presenti dipendenze dal partner. A volte é anche il senso di dipendenza dal partner che ti spinge a cercare evasioni, come uscire di galera per una breve licenza.
> ...


Ciao Alice, benvenuta.
Posso confermare ciò che già tanti hanno scritto: le risposte non le avrai mai. Inoltre, anche se dovessi averle, non ti basterebbero. Posso dirti, però, che quello che scrive Zod è ciò che accade nella maggioranza dei casi. Il traditore, nel tradire, non pensa di danneggiare il compagno ufficiale, diciamo che non pensa a nulla..tranne che ai fatti suoi, ovviamente. Comunque ciò che Zod dice sull'effetto dipendenza, sulla droga è quello che riuscì a dirmi mio marito di primo acchito, fra le lacrime, gli schiaffi che volavano ogni tanto, e le sue fughe, con contorno di minacce di suicidio.
Devo concentrarmi per ricordare il tempo che è passato..dal tradimento quasi quattro anni, ma io l'ho scoperto l'anno dopo, sfortunatamente direi, dato che era già finito.
Cosa avviene a distanza di tempo, questo posso dirtelo. Mio marito ed io siamo due persone diverse, migliori. Ora sappiamo entrambi che possiamo anche vivere una senza l'altro, ma abbiamo scelto di non farlo. Anzi lo scegliamo ogni giorno, e così ogni giorno, ci ricordiamo di questa scelta e la confermiamo.
Buona fortuna.


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao Alice, benvenuta.
> Posso confermare ciò che già tanti hanno scritto: le risposte non le avrai mai. Inoltre, anche se dovessi averle, non ti basterebbero. Posso dirti, però, che quello che scrive Zod è ciò che accade nella maggioranza dei casi. Il traditore, nel tradire, non pensa di danneggiare il compagno ufficiale, diciamo che non pensa a nulla..tranne che ai fatti suoi, ovviamente. Comunque ciò che Zod dice sull'effetto dipendenza, sulla droga è quello che riuscì a dirmi mio marito di primo acchito, fra le lacrime, gli schiaffi che volavano ogni tanto, e le sue fughe, con contorno di minacce di suicidio.
> Devo concentrarmi per ricordare il tempo che è passato..dal tradimento quasi quattro anni, ma io l'ho scoperto l'anno dopo, sfortunatamente direi, dato che era già finito.
> Cosa avviene a distanza di tempo, questo posso dirtelo. Mio marito ed io siamo due persone diverse, migliori. Ora sappiamo entrambi che possiamo anche vivere una senza l'altro, ma abbiamo scelto di non farlo. Anzi lo scegliamo ogni giorno, e così ogni giorno, ci ricordiamo di questa scelta e la confermiamo.
> Buona fortuna.



non ho potuto fare a meno di approvarti


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Classico luogo comune: tradisci? Sei un demonio...
> 
> ...poi invece guardi lucidamente la realtà e scopri che Totò riina è stato un uomo fedelissimo alla moglie...però...
> 
> Chi tradisce è una persona normalissima, solo che tradisce...




al di là del luogo comune,secondo te un Riiina è fedele alla propria moglie ? io la domanda non me sono mai fatta e mi hai fatto sorridere, ma sei davvero certo di questa cosa?:smile:


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma si...votiamo per far diventare reato il tradimento...ci metterei anche le trattenute di maglia, i falli da dietro e la simulazione però se in area di rigore...
> 
> ...facciamo anche le giurie popolari, magari composte da gente che ha subito lo stesso "reato"...
> 
> ...


Ma perchè pensi che sia un metodo giusto quello in Italia dove chi sbaglia non paga "NULLA", che il dolore sta solo in chi ha subito il torto e quello "DEVE" sistemarsi in un qualche modo?? pensi che consigliare uno psicologo fa venire fuori i soldi per pagarlo? No perchè conosco persone tradite che sono uscite fuori da questa condizione dopo anni di psicologo...che a 300 euro al mese fanno 3600 Euro l'anno e se hai uno stipendio nella norma non puoi permettertelo. 
Se doppo un tradimento si rischia di finire dallo psicologo è evidente che ci sia un danno e non mi sembra giusto che chi subisce il danno deve pagarsi anche le spese per sistemarlo, lo trovo incivile come trovo incivile che può pensare che sia giusto, compreso te.
ma per te io sono l'incivile, io che non tradisco, io che reputo giusto non fare agli altri quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me, ah, si per te sono solo un coglione, ma in uno statoo "OCCIDENTALE" solo i "FURBI" hanno diritto a vedere la legge lavorare per loro.

Auguri, ma alla mia ex l'antigelo lo regalerei serenamente, perchè lei mentre sapeva che avevo cercato il primo suicidio, non ha mai avuto dubbi sul chiedermi scusa...non vooleva chiedere scusa per una cosa che ll'avrebbe messa davanti a se stessa a livello della ex prima di lei, di una puttana (sue parole a riguardo di chi tradisce).


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> al di là del luogo comune,secondo te un Riiina è fedele alla propria moglie ? io la domanda non me sono mai fatta e mi hai fatto sorridere, ma sei davvero certo di questa cosa?:smile:


Si si, il mafioso vecchio stampo è molto religioso (figurati che ammazzavano e si confessavano l'indomani) e dedito alla famiglia...mentalità spartana, dove le piacevolezze non venivano apprezzate
Molti mafiosi sono stati uccisi proprio per aver tradito la moglie che solitamente era anche lei di famiglia di provenienza mafiosa e quindi rappresentava un torto imperdonabile...

I mafiosi di oggi, da 20 anni a questa parte, sono diversi...

Ricorda anche il famoso detto:
"u cumannari è megghiu ru futtiri"


----------



## ciao (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> In altri stati è stato definito che il danno psicologico è un "DANNO" non è una barzelletta, e chi tradisce, che sia per errore compie un danno nei confronti di un'altro...




http://www.altalex.com/index.php?idnot=15489

http://www.personaedanno.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=36848


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensi che sia un metodo giusto quello in Italia dove chi sbaglia non paga "NULLA", che il dolore sta solo in chi ha subito il torto e quello "DEVE" sistemarsi in un qualche modo?? pensi che consigliare uno psicologo fa venire fuori i soldi per pagarlo? No perchè conosco persone tradite che sono uscite fuori da questa condizione dopo anni di psicologo...che a 300 euro al mese fanno 3600 Euro l'anno e se hai uno stipendio nella norma non puoi permettertelo.
> Se doppo un tradimento si rischia di finire dallo psicologo è evidente che ci sia un danno e non mi sembra giusto che chi subisce il danno deve pagarsi anche le spese per sistemarlo, lo trovo incivile come trovo incivile che può pensare che sia giusto, compreso te.
> ma per te io sono l'incivile, io che non tradisco, io che reputo giusto non fare agli altri quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me, ah, si per te sono solo un coglione, ma in uno statoo "OCCIDENTALE" solo i "FURBI" hanno diritto a vedere la legge lavorare per loro.
> 
> Auguri, ma alla mia ex l'antigelo lo regalerei serenamente, perchè lei mentre sapeva che avevo cercato il primo suicidio, non ha mai avuto dubbi sul chiedermi scusa...non vooleva chiedere scusa per una cosa che ll'avrebbe messa davanti a se stessa a livello della ex prima di lei, di una puttana (sue parole a riguardo di chi tradisce).


Provocare sofferenze non corrisponde necessariamente a commettere reato

Tu confondi le cose...e così ponendoti non meriti nemmeno comprensione perché cerchi una vendetta assurda, brutale ed inaccettabile...

Ti auguro di avere una figlia un giorno, e che lei commetta l'errore di tradire il fidanzato e che questi si comporti esattamente come te, gridando odio e vendetta...


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Provocare sofferenze non corrisponde necessariamente a commettere reato
> 
> Tu confondi le cose...e così ponendoti non meriti nemmeno comprensione perché cerchi una vendetta assurda, brutale ed inaccettabile...
> 
> Ti auguro di avere una figlia un giorno, e che lei commetta l'errore di tradire il fidanzato e che questi si comporti esattamente come te, gridando odio e vendetta...


speriamo lo capisca prima , caso mai questo puoi augurargli .vuoi insegnargli la tolleranza esprimendo un pensiero violento?


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Provocare sofferenze non corrisponde necessariamente a commettere reato
> 
> Tu confondi le cose...e così ponendoti non meriti nemmeno comprensione perché cerchi una vendetta assurda, brutale ed inaccettabile...
> 
> Ti auguro di avere una figlia un giorno, e che lei commetta l'errore di tradire il fidanzato e che questi si comporti esattamente come te, gridando odio e vendetta...


Se avessi una figlia e facesse quello che ha fatto la mia ex...ha il diritto di farlo, ma dopo avrebbe il diritto di andarsene via di casa senza passare dal via. Sono cattivo, lo so, ma non posso passare su di me in quel modo. Io so solo che la mia ex meeriterebbe la morte non per il tradimento, ma per non aver fatto nulla per evitare che il dolore mi portasse al suicidio, bastava una telefonata ogni tanto, per dirmi che le dispiaceva...nulla, io non contavo nulla, potevo morire e così come lei mi ha condannato ed io ne sono uscito, io la condanno allo stesso modo.


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi una figlia e facesse quello che ha fatto la mia ex...ha il diritto di farlo, ma dopo avrebbe il diritto di andarsene via di casa senza passare dal via. Sono cattivo, lo so, ma non posso passare su di me in quel modo. Io so solo che la mia ex meeriterebbe la morte non per il tradimento, ma per non aver fatto nulla per evitare che il dolore mi portasse al suicidio, bastava una telefonata ogni tanto, per dirmi che le dispiaceva...nulla, io non contavo nulla, potevo morire e così come lei mi ha condannato ed io ne sono uscito, io la condanno allo stesso modo.


Ma guarda avanti e concentrati sulla donna che hai adesso...prima che lei ti molli come quella prima...

...ti stai rovinando la vita da solo, e te ne pentirai quando sarà troppo tardi...


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

guarda daniele che quello che faresti da padre non lo puoi sapere perché è un tipo di amore totalmente diverso da quello che conosci 





Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi una figlia e facesse quello che ha fatto la mia ex...ha il diritto di farlo, ma dopo avrebbe il diritto di andarsene via di casa senza passare dal via. Sono cattivo, lo so, ma non posso passare su di me in quel modo. Io so solo che la mia ex meeriterebbe la morte non per il tradimento, ma per non aver fatto nulla per evitare che il dolore mi portasse al suicidio, bastava una telefonata ogni tanto, per dirmi che le dispiaceva...nulla, io non contavo nulla, potevo morire e così come lei mi ha condannato ed io ne sono uscito, io la condanno allo stesso modo.


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma guarda avanti e concentrati sulla donna che hai adesso...prima che lei ti molli come quella prima...
> 
> ...ti stai rovinando la vita da solo, e te ne pentirai quando sarà troppo tardi...


ma che sai di me? Che sai di quello che sono capace di fare? Che sai di come sono capace di dividere a scomparti stagni la mia vita? Io so solo che con la mia compagna vivrò la mia vita, ma la mia ex prima o poi pagherà le conseguenze delle sue azioni, a tutti arriva il conto da pagare e gli interessi esistono...e bastava per lei solo un viaggio per chiedermi scusa, ma sua madre non voleva, perchè "tanto a cosa serve?"....serve serve, ma solo che loro non lo sanno.

Io agisco nell'ombra, ma ora non ho tempo e ne i soldi per agire,  ma rimane nei miei "To do", vendicarmi di una puttana

Minerva, io so solo che sono stato cresciuto da mia madre che se avessi fatto una porcata del genere mi avrebbe obbligato a strisciare a terra per chiedere scusa o uscire di casa...così sono cresciuto e così penso che sia giusto che sia.


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma che sai di me? Che sai di quello che sono capace di fare? Che sai di come sono capace di dividere a scomparti stagni la mia vita? Io so solo che con la mia compagna vivrò la mia vita, ma la mia ex prima o poi pagherà le conseguenze delle sue azioni, a tutti arriva il conto da pagare e gli interessi esistono...e bastava per lei solo un viaggio per chiedermi scusa, ma sua madre non voleva, perchè "tanto a cosa serve?"....serve serve, ma solo che loro non lo sanno.
> 
> Io agisco nell'ombra, ma ora non ho tempo e ne i soldi per agire,  ma rimane nei miei "To do", vendicarmi di una puttana
> 
> Minerva, io so solo che sono stato cresciuto da mia madre che se avessi fatto una porcata del genere mi avrebbe obbligato a strisciare a terra per chiedere scusa o uscire di casa...così sono cresciuto e così penso che sia giusto che sia.


Have a good life...but I guess you won't...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma che sai di me? Che sai di quello che sono capace di fare? Che sai di come sono capace di dividere a scomparti stagni la mia vita? Io so solo che con la mia compagna vivrò la mia vita, ma la mia ex prima o poi pagherà le conseguenze delle sue azioni, a tutti arriva il conto da pagare e gli interessi esistono...e bastava per lei solo un viaggio per chiedermi scusa, ma sua madre non voleva, perchè "tanto a cosa serve?"....serve serve, ma solo che loro non lo sanno.
> 
> Io agisco nell'ombra, ma ora non ho tempo e ne i soldi per agire,  ma rimane nei miei "To do", vendicarmi di una puttana
> 
> Minerva, io so solo che sono stato cresciuto da mia madre che se avessi fatto una porcata del genere mi avrebbe obbligato a strisciare a terra per chiedere scusa o uscire di casa...così sono cresciuto e così penso che sia giusto che sia.


se sei innamorato della tua ragazza come mai hai ancora "spazio" da dedicare alla ex?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> hai ragione, sono un privilegiato...
> 
> sarà che in famiglia ho vissuto tradimenti, separazioni, divorzi, tumori, crisi economiche gravissime, beni all'asta e negoziazioni debiti, attentati per non aver pagato il pizzo, minacce varie, ecc..ecc..
> 
> ...



Concordo in tutto sul neretto il doppio...
peccato non poterti approvare...:up:


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2012)

daniele, obbligare qualcuno a fare qualcosa non è liberale, tu non potresti obbligare tua figlia a non tradire, perchè il tradimento è sintomatico del malessere della coppia. tu, da BUON padre, non potresti fare a meno che volere la felicità di tua figlia che in quel momento non è con l'uomo che frequenta, con cui vive, etc.  cercheresti di capire il perchè sia successo e le diresti che, se anche disapprovi, sei dalla sua parte, non potrebbe essere diversamente.

questo penso.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Provocare sofferenze non corrisponde necessariamente a commettere reato
> 
> Tu confondi le cose...e così ponendoti non meriti nemmeno comprensione perché cerchi una vendetta assurda, brutale ed inaccettabile...
> 
> *Ti auguro di avere una figlia un giorno, e che lei commetta l'errore di tradire il fidanzato e che questi si comporti esattamente come te, gridando odio e vendetta...*


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> daniele, obbligare qualcuno a fare qualcosa non è liberale, tu non potresti obbligare tua figlia a non tradire, perchè il tradimento è sintomatico del malessere della coppia. tu, da BUON padre, non potresti fare a meno che volere la felicità di tua figlia che in quel momento non è con l'uomo che frequenta, con cui vive, etc. cercheresti di capire il perchè sia successo e le diresti che, se anche disapprovi, sei dalla sua parte, non potrebbe essere diversamente.
> 
> questo penso.



Quoto e approvo


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2012)

Sono disgustato da quanta ipocrisia c'è, e da quante persone cattive esistono. 

Commentare quello che qualcuno ha scritto? A parere mio non serve.


----------



## Marina60 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensi che sia un metodo giusto quello in Italia dove chi sbaglia non paga "NULLA", che il dolore sta solo in chi ha subito il torto e quello "DEVE" sistemarsi in un qualche modo?? pensi che consigliare uno psicologo fa venire fuori i soldi per pagarlo? No perchè conosco persone tradite che sono uscite fuori da questa condizione dopo anni di psicologo...che a 300 euro al mese fanno 3600 Euro l'anno e se hai uno stipendio nella norma non puoi permettertelo.
> Se doppo un tradimento si rischia di finire dallo psicologo è evidente che ci sia un danno e non mi sembra giusto che chi subisce il danno deve pagarsi anche le spese per sistemarlo, lo trovo incivile come trovo incivile che può pensare che sia giusto, compreso te.
> ma per te io sono l'incivile, io che non tradisco, io che reputo giusto non fare agli altri quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me, ah, si per te sono solo un coglione, ma in uno statoo "OCCIDENTALE" solo i "FURBI" hanno diritto a vedere la legge lavorare per loro.
> 
> Auguri, ma alla mia ex l'antigelo lo regalerei serenamente, perchè lei mentre sapeva che avevo cercato il primo suicidio, non ha mai avuto dubbi sul chiedermi scusa...non vooleva chiedere scusa per una cosa che ll'avrebbe messa davanti a se stessa a livello della ex prima di lei, di una puttana (sue parole a riguardo di chi tradisce).


Ok ; proviamo a immaginare uno scenario diverso : sposata, il   matrimonio è in crisi e lei non cerca altrove consolazione ma rimane che tra lei  e il  marito non funziona; lui è ancora innamorato  ma  lei no  no.. Gli comunica che intende separarsii NON lo tradisce  e non l'ha mai tradito ma lui non accetta la separazione  e stà  così male  che tenta il suicidio ( è successo a degli amici miei ) Lei nonostante tutto non torna sui suoi passi  e lui dopo un anno dalla separazione ritenta .. riuscendoci......  Mi spieghi la differenza ( ferita narcisistica a parte ) fra quel dolore e quello di un tradito....quale pena  infliggeresti alla signora in questione per aver voluto " vivere " ?


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ok ; proviamo a immaginare uno scenario diverso : sposata, il   matrimonio è in crisi e lei non cerca altrove consolazione ma rimane che tra lei  e il  marito non funziona; lui è ancora innamorato  ma  lei no  no.. Gli comunica che intende separarsii NON lo tradisce  e non l'ha mai tradito ma lui non accetta la separazione  e stà  così male  che tenta il suicidio ( è successo a degli amici miei ) Lei nonostante tutto non torna sui suoi passi  e lui dopo un anno dalla separazione ritenta .. riuscendoci......  Mi spieghi la differenza ( ferita narcisistica a parte ) fra quel dolore e quello di un tradito....quale pena  infliggeresti alla signora in questione per aver voluto " vivere " ?


ma che centra? Quando fai tutto per poter non fare del male ad una persona e quella comunque si fa male c'è poco da poter fare, ma quando fai tutto per potergli fare del male, bhe la responsabilità di quel suicidio risucito è tua e solo tua.

Ah, come ho detto io non approverei mia figlia e non la obbligherei di non tradire, la obbligherei ad uscire di casa o strisciare come un verme per chiedere scusa a chi ha mancato di rispetto...perchè vorrebbe dire che non ha imparato il rispetto e questo le insegnerebbe che a mancanza di rispetto corrisponde una bella umiliazione del cazzo.
Credete che sia duro? 
facile la vita con persone sbagliate che pretendono di vivere facendo del male agli altri, facilissima, nessun traditore ha il diritto di far vivere al tradito quella vicenda che sono le corna e poco importa che dopo non puoi farci niente...non ne avevano il diritto e la loro libertà ha pesantemente leso la libertà di vita degli altri e questo è inaccettabile.


----------



## Marina60 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma che centra? *Quando fai tutto per poter non fare del male ad una persona e quella comunque si fa male c'è poco da poter fare,* ma quando fai tutto per potergli fare del male, bhe la responsabilità di quel suicidio risucito è tua e solo tua.
> 
> Ah, come ho detto io non approverei mia figlia e non la obbligherei di non tradire, la obbligherei ad uscire di casa o strisciare come un verme per chiedere scusa a chi ha mancato di rispetto...perchè vorrebbe dire che non ha imparato il rispetto e questo le insegnerebbe che a mancanza di rispetto corrisponde una bella umiliazione del cazzo.
> Credete che sia duro?
> facile la vita con persone sbagliate che pretendono di vivere facendo del male agli altri, facilissima, nessun traditore ha il diritto di far vivere al tradito quella vicenda che sono le corna e poco importa che dopo non puoi farci niente...non ne avevano il diritto e la loro libertà ha pesantemente leso la libertà di vita degli altri e questo è inaccettabile.


L'abbandono  di chi ami può essere devastante... lui chiedeva a lei di tornare per non mettere in atto il suo proposito.... lei non ha  fatto nulla pur provando una pena ininita  tornare  per consolarlo avrebbe significato illuderlo.... in poche parole ; anche le sue azioni hanno procurato sofferenza ed erano puramente egoistiche nel senso più nobile del termine


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credo tu stia facendo confusione:
> Io sono quello che si era innamorato oltre oceano...hai presente? Usa? Casini vari?
> 
> Io non mi faccio altre gnocche...non al momento almeno...
> ...


E' che mi fa sempre un po' impressione quando leggo di gente che "usa" le amanti senza capire che sono anche 
"persone" senzienti... Do' per scontato (magari sbagliando) che usino un po' tutti coloro che hanno 
intorno. 
Ma non so se è il tuo caso, non ti conosco.  
Però fondamentalmente con quale motivazione scindi una amante da una moglie ? Facile, te lo dico io.  
Ti racconti che l'amante è una troia e che tua moglie la ami. 
E non ti racconti che, spesso, non è vera nessuna delle due cose. 

Detto ciò mi dispiace se hai passati guai per amore; magari ti può essere utile domandarti se tua moglie
o le tue amanti si meritano di soffrire come hai sofferto tu, e a questo punto penso proprio di no.


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L'abbandono  di chi ami può essere devastante... lui chiedeva a lei di tornare per non mettere in atto il suo proposito.... lei non ha  fatto nulla pur provando una pena ininita  tornare  per consolarlo avrebbe significato illuderlo.... in poche parole ; anche le sue azioni hanno procurato sofferenza ed erano puramente egoistiche nel senso più nobile del termine


No, non erano egoistiche, erano egiustiche quelle di lui che chiedeva di limitare la libertà lecita di lei mettendola sotto minaccia.  Nel mio caso non ho mai minacciato che se non fosse tornata con me mi sarei sucidato, io ho provato a suicidarmi perchè ho un passto pensantissimo che lei conosceva, ho delle ferite dentro che sono orribili...eppure non ci ha pensato un attimo a ferirmi nel mio intimo. Le chiedevo solo comprensione ed umanità  nei confronti di chi aveva fatto del male...le avevo chiesto di non ttrattarmi come il colpevole, con quell'aria di sufficienza che fa chi si sente superiore, con quella freddezza che usa la persona a cui non frega niente, avevo chiesto umanità, null'altro e delle scuse.

Per me umanità sarebbe stata una lacrima versata sul serio, ma alla mia domanda se lei ha mai pianto per quello che mi ha fatto...mi ha detto di no con freddezza, forse avvea paura  che la mia domanda fosse un trabocchetto? Ma la freddezza di chi sente l'altra persona come una scocciatura l'ho percepita, ma quando era morto suo nonno non ero una scoccciatura e mi ha chiamato per tenere sulle mie spalle il peso del suo lutto.


----------



## Marina60 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' che mi fa sempre un po' impressione quando leggo di gente che "*usa"* le amanti senza capire che sono anche
> "persone" senzienti... Do' per scontato (magari sbagliando) che usino un po' tutti coloro che hanno
> intorno.
> Ma non so se è il tuo caso, non ti conosco.
> ...


scusa se mi intrometto.... ma USA nel senso di STATI UNITI d' AMERICA..... se non ricordo male  la sua amante era americana.....
per il resto sono d'accordo  e io sono l'amante a cui viene raccontato di essere amata....


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' che mi fa sempre un po' impressione quando leggo di gente che "usa" le amanti senza capire che sono anche
> "persone" senzienti... Do' per scontato (magari sbagliando) che usino un po' tutti coloro che hanno
> intorno.
> Ma non so se è il tuo caso, non ti conosco.
> ...


guarda, capisco che tu stia sparando nel mucchio probabilmente per rabbia repressa...ma hai sbagliato il bersaglio...

io ho avuto UNA e UNA SOLA amante e l'ho amata profondamente...le cause, non so se ci fosse cause specifiche...mmmmm si, problemi ad avere figli, crisi dopo anni, insoddisfazione...ma fondamentalmente ritengo di essermi semplicemente invaghito di un'altra in un perioda di particolare predisposizione, nulla più...

invaghito e poi innamorato...in quanto la tipa vive dall'alta parte dle mondo e inzialmente, cazzeggiando, non avrei mai pensato di arrivare oltre...e invece è successo...e quindi viaggi, sogni, dolori, casini vari...lei tutt'altro che troietta, 33enne con figlio a divorzio alle spalle...altra cultura, atro mondo...

ho solo scoperto l'amore per due persone...e ho poi preso delle decisioni, ho fatto una scelta...

voglio dire...già ne becco tante di critiche bestiali per la mia storia...prenderne anche per cose che non c'entrano un cavolo è fastidioso...non ho nulla contro i traditori seriali, ma io non lo sono...


----------



## Marina60 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, non erano egoistiche, erano egiustiche quelle di lui che chiedeva di limitare la libertà lecita di lei mettendola sotto minaccia.  Nel mio caso non ho mai minacciato che se non fosse tornata con me mi sarei sucidato, io ho provato a suicidarmi perchè ho un passto pensantissimo che lei conosceva, ho delle ferite dentro che sono orribili...eppure non ci ha pensato un attimo a ferirmi nel mio intimo. Le chiedevo solo comprensione ed umanità  nei confronti di chi aveva fatto del male...le avevo chiesto di non ttrattarmi come il colpevole, con quell'aria di sufficienza che fa chi si sente superiore, con quella freddezza che usa la persona a cui non frega niente, avevo chiesto umanità, null'altro e delle scuse.
> 
> Per me umanità sarebbe stata una lacrima versata sul serio, ma alla mia domanda se lei ha mai pianto per quello che mi ha fatto...mi ha detto di no con freddezza, forse avvea paura  che la mia domanda fosse un trabocchetto? Ma la freddezza di chi sente l'altra persona come una scocciatura l'ho percepita, ma quando era morto suo nonno non ero una scoccciatura e mi ha chiamato per tenere sulle mie spalle il peso del suo lutto.


quindi che ti ha ferito profondamente non è stato il tradimento in se, o meglio non solo quello, ma la sua gestione del " dopo tradimento " ... ma l'insensibilità la freddezza sono caratteristiche di certe persone indipendentemente dal fatto che tradiscano o meno......


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> quindi che ti ha ferito profondamente non è stato il tradimento in se, o meglio non solo quello, ma la sua gestione del " dopo tradimento " ... ma l'insensibilità la freddezza sono caratteristiche di certe persone indipendentemente dal fatto che tradiscano o meno......


Ma per l'appunto, io ho sempre detto che spetta al traditore lenire il dolore che ha creato, o almeno provarci, secondo me chi tradisce e si accorge della cazzata fatta, anche se non ha più intenzione di stare con il suo partner penso che possa provare un minimo di affetto che porta ad aiutare nel possibiile chi ha danneggiato, secondo me è il "post tradimento" il clou per verificare di che peersona è il traditore, se ha davvero sbagliato o ha vooluto fare del male.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> hai ragione, sono un privilegiato...
> 
> sarà che in famiglia ho vissuto tradimenti, separazioni, divorzi, tumori, crisi economiche gravissime, beni all'asta e negoziazioni debiti, attentati per non aver pagato il pizzo, minacce varie, ecc..ecc..
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:
Ciao Cheater...
Insomma vite vere e concrete...:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' che mi fa sempre un po' impressione quando leggo di gente che "usa" le amanti senza capire che sono anche
> "persone" senzienti... Do' per scontato (magari sbagliando) che usino un po' tutti coloro che hanno
> intorno.
> Ma non so se è il tuo caso, non ti conosco.
> ...


Cumulo di cazzate senza alcun senso tipico di chi,vuol parlare di cose che non sa.non ne hai azzeccata. una.parola di Lothar..vero Conte??


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cumulo di cazzate senza alcun senso tipico di chi,vuol parlare di cose che non sa.non ne hai azzeccata. una.parola di Lothar..vero Conte??


Beh sai il mondo è pieno di persone che parlano di cose che non conoscono...

Ma ne parlano

Perchè sono spaventati da queste cose no?

All'arrembaggio amico mio...:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai il mondo è pieno di persone che parlano di cose che non conoscono...
> 
> Ma ne parlano
> 
> ...


al super arrembaggio..mi sono rotto delle lagne di tutti questi saccenti del casso..che della vita non sanno niente...vorrei portare l'invornito non registrato..nel parcheggio del Maxim,in quello Tebano no perche'porta sfiga dopo si finisce come nonno Manager..non tira piu'....Forse capirebbe che siamo persone come tutti..che tornano a casa la sera ,felici e contenti...dico bene??

4 righe..un record!!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al super arrembaggio..mi sono rotto delle lagne di tutti questi saccenti del casso..che della vita non sanno niente...vorrei portare l'invornito non registrato..nel parcheggio del Maxim,in quello Tebano no perche'porta sfiga dopo si finisce come nonno Manager..non tira piu'....Forse capirebbe che siamo persone come tutti..che tornano a casa la sera ,felici e contenti...dico bene??
> 
> 4 righe..un record!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bastardo dentro (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' un percorso lungo e tormentato quello di chi ha subìto un tradimento. Anche perché spesso il traditore è ancora infatuato dell'altra/o e continua a barcamenarsi tra la compagna e l'amante nel tentativo di chiudere l'una o l'altra storia, talvolta col desiderio (magari inconfessabile, ma neppure troppo, perché c'è che ci riesce egregiamente senza sensi di colpa e senza commettere passi falsi) di portarle avanti entrambe.
> Poi molto dipende anche dalle ragioni pr cui si è tradito: si può tradire CONTRO il proprio coniuge oppure per scelta esistenziale o semplicemente perché si cede in un momento di crisi, personale o di coppia.
> Questo è stato il mio caso.
> Io ho tradito e mi sono reso conto di avere inferto così tanta sofferenza e dolore soltanto dopo un pò dalla confessione spontanea della cosa a mia moglie (mai stato un bugiardo convincente).
> ...


questa è esattamente la fotocopia del mio stato d'animo. un unica differenza, mia moglie ha sospettato, mi ha inquisito, incalzato ma non ho mai confessato.fondamentale il concetto di riportare se stessi al centro, di non "reggere" le aspettative del super figo manager, bello, interessante, intellettuale, sensibile, appassionato di musica,   sportivissimo e ricchissimo, forse, mi ha portato a tradire.... a tutto questo si somma l'incapacità totale di dire: "non ce la faccio", "non riesco" o più semplicemente  "non ho voglia". Nel mio lentissimo percorso di crescita ho tentato di mostrare le mie debolezze e le mie manie, insomma di essere me stesso con i miei pro ed i miei contro. Un insicurezza strutturale mia - di uomo sempre vincente ma contro "qualcosa", non so bene cosa, sempre sconfitto - ha indubbiamente contribuito a farmi fuggire nel tradimento. Quell'ansia, quella sensazione di incompletezza le sento ancora e la voglia di una donna diversa esiste sempre. cerco di gestirla con la razionalità, l'età (la rabbia dei 30 anni non è quella dei 40...) e qualche sega.....


bastardo dentro


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> questa è esattamente la fotocopia del mio stato d'animo. un unica differenza, mia moglie ha sospettato, mi ha inquisito, incalzato ma non ho mai confessato.fondamentale il concetto di riportare se stessi al centro, di non "reggere" le aspettative del super figo manager, bello, interessante, intellettuale, sensibile, appassionato di musica,   sportivissimo e ricchissimo, forse, mi ha portato a tradire.... a tutto questo si somma l'incapacità totale di dire: "non ce la faccio", "non riesco" o più semplicemente  "non ho voglia". Nel mio lentissimo percorso di crescita ho tentato di mostrare le mie debolezze e le mie manie, insomma di essere me stesso con i miei pro ed i miei contro. _*Un insicurezza strutturale mia - di uomo sempre vincente ma contro "qualcosa", non so bene cosa, sempre sconfitto - ha indubbiamente contribuito a farmi fuggire nel tradimento. Quell'ansia, quella sensazione di incompletezza le sento ancora e la voglia di una donna diversa esiste sempre. cerco di gestirla con la razionalità, l'età (la rabbia dei 30 anni non è quella dei 40...) e qualche sega.....
> *_
> 
> bastardo dentro


Mi ritrovo nella crudezza e nell'onestà delle tue parole. Non conosco il tuo passato, ma il presente tuo è anche il mio. In bocca al lupo


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

ogni volta che scrivi mi pongo sempre la stessa domanda: ma perchè si qualifica un bastardo ? 

mah...

miciolidia


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al super arrembaggio..mi sono rotto delle lagne di tutti questi saccenti del casso..che della vita non sanno niente...vorrei portare l'invornito non registrato..nel parcheggio del Maxim,in quello Tebano no perche'porta sfiga dopo si finisce come nonno Manager..non tira piu'....Forse capirebbe che siamo persone come tutti..che tornano a casa la sera ,felici e contenti...dico bene??
> 
> 4 righe..un record!!


Lothar, detto da te che consideri le donne che porti a letto " il nulla", permettimi di destituire di qualsiasi fondamento quello che alcune volte proclami.


----------



## bastardo dentro (24 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ogni volta che scrivi mi pongo sempre la stessa domanda: ma perchè si qualifica un bastardo ?
> 
> mah...
> 
> miciolidia


avrei voluto mantenermi "puro"...., avrei voluto essere diverso. sognavo di guardare i miei figli negli occhi e far loro vedere che ero un uomo, vero, uno con i coglioni. non ci sono riuscito. sono vizioso, mi piacciono le donne, le desidero, le vorrei. per questo sono un bastardo perchè non ho avuto il coraggio di scegliere la "libertà", quella vera, quella selvaggia... perchè è scomoda.... molto più comodo scopare, avere l'amante.... innamorarsi di lei..... nel contempo avere figli... una moglie - con cui hai condiviso tutta la vita.... per questo sono bastardo, per questo ora le concedo tutto e sto pagando il mio debito, con me stesso, con la mia coscienza di cui nessuno - a parte qualche superstite qui dento - sa nulla .... da me stesso mi aspettavo un tantino  di più, onestamente.... non di finire in questo modo.... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Marina60 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma per l'appunto, io ho sempre detto che spetta al traditore lenire il dolore che ha creato, o almeno provarci, secondo me chi tradisce e si accorge della cazzata fatta, anche se non ha più intenzione di stare con il suo partner penso che possa provare un minimo di affetto che porta ad aiutare nel possibiile chi ha danneggiato, secondo me è il "post tradimento" il clou per verificare di che peersona è il traditore, se ha davvero sbagliato o ha vooluto fare del male.



Allora convieni con me ..... vedi io ho tradito ho  confessato  e mio marito l'ha presa bene oltre ogni aspettativa   forse perchè ha ammesso con se stesso le sue mancanze, la sua assenza  emotiva nella coppia, non che io non abbia mancato si è sempre in due  alla deriva di un matrimonio, e si è reso conto che nemmeno lui mi amava  più.... ma è rimasto l'affetto che non mi avrebbe mai permesso di  ferirlo più di quanto abbia fatto tradendolo....pensa che lui quando gli  ho raccontato  tutto mi ha abbracciata e  mi ha detto " la mia bambi è  innamorata....ora però mi auguro che lui ti meriti o davvero gli spacco  la faccia "  Viviamo ancora insieme per problemi pratici e economici e  per amore dei nostri figli anche se vivono fuori casa...finalmente il  dialogo è sereno e costruttivo... come vedi ogni storia è a se e non  sempre la rabbia e l'odio la fanno da padroni.. certo sono stata  fortunata non ho avuto nemmeno quasi bisogno di chiedere scusa ma l'ho  fatto perchè si meritava il mio rispetto, anche se forse un pò  tardivo....


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> avrei voluto mantenermi "puro"...., avrei voluto essere diverso. sognavo di guardare i miei figli negli occhi e far loro vedere che ero un uomo, vero, uno con i coglioni. non ci sono riuscito. sono vizioso, mi piacciono le donne, le desidero, le vorrei. per questo sono un bastardo perchè non ho avuto il coraggio di scegliere la "libertà", quella vera, quella selvaggia... perchè è scomoda.... molto più comodo scopare, avere l'amante.... innamorarsi di lei..... nel contempo avere figli... una moglie - con cui hai condiviso tutta la vita.... per questo sono bastardo, per questo ora le concedo tutto e sto pagando il mio debito, con me stesso, con la mia coscienza di cui nessuno - a parte qualche superstite qui dento - sa nulla .... da me stesso mi aspettavo un tantino  di più, onestamente.... non di *finire* in questo modo....
> 
> bastardo dentro



ma ne hai parlato mai a tua moglie come ne stai parlando con me,con noi?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al super arrembaggio..mi sono rotto delle lagne di tutti questi saccenti del casso..che della vita non sanno niente...vorrei portare l'invornito non registrato..nel parcheggio del Maxim,in quello Tebano no perche'porta sfiga dopo si finisce come nonno Manager..non tira piu'....Forse capirebbe che siamo persone come tutti..che tornano a casa la sera ,felici e contenti...dico bene??
> 
> 4 righe..un record!!



COncludendo...
allegria... Grappa bocchino sigillo nero:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Allora convieni con me ..... vedi io ho tradito ho  confessato  e mio marito l'ha presa bene oltre ogni aspettativa   forse perchè ha ammesso con se stesso le sue mancanze, la sua assenza  emotiva nella coppia, non che io non abbia mancato si è sempre in due  alla deriva di un matrimonio, e si è reso conto che nemmeno lui mi amava  più.... ma è rimasto l'affetto che non mi avrebbe mai permesso di  ferirlo più di quanto abbia fatto tradendolo....pensa che lui quando gli  ho raccontato  tutto mi ha abbracciata e  mi ha detto " la mia bambi è  innamorata....ora però mi auguro che lui ti meriti o davvero gli spacco  la faccia "  Viviamo ancora insieme per problemi pratici e economici e  per amore dei nostri figli anche se vivono fuori casa...finalmente il  dialogo è sereno e costruttivo... come vedi ogni storia è a se e non  sempre la rabbia e l'odio la fanno da padroni.. certo sono stata  fortunata non ho avuto nemmeno quasi bisogno di chiedere scusa ma l'ho  fatto perchè si meritava il mio rispetto, anche se forse un pò  tardivo....


Io non avevo mancanze, le ha avute lei e mi ha oltretutto tradito, ma anche se ne avessi avuto, non meritavo quell'incubo che mi ha fatto vivere, non lo meritavo, mentre lo merita lei l'incubo di svegliarsi una mattina e prendere un coltello e pugnalarsi!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> COncludendo...
> allegria... Grappa bocchino sigillo nero:rotfl:


[video=youtube;5DGofBim_tM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DGofBim_tM[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè è preoccupante che vada in chiesa? Non lo capisco. Rispondetemi vi prego
> Alice





oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè...dovrebbe preoccuparsi delle sue azioni nefaste...non di andare in chiesa a prendere per il culo NOSTRO SIGNORE!!!


non penso che abbia alcuna correlazione l'uno o l'altro. si può andare tranquillamente in chiesa ed essere nel contempo il più miserabile uomo della terra. nella maggioranza delle volte è così.

le persone veramente spaventose sono quelle buone che vanno in chiesa. ci vanno perché?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ragazzi fate bene a dire lascia tuo marito! pensate sia facile buttare nella spazzatura un matrimonio? e soprattutto per prendere questa decisione bisogna essere lucidi, io invece in questo periodo sono confusa, mi tremano le gambe, quando sono sola e mi fermo a pensare mi sento una foglia in balia del vento, anche se di fatto sono io le radici che tengono in piedi l' albero e nutre tutti e la foglia dovrebbe essere lui... Adesso lui si è rifugiato nella religione, va sempre a messa, dice che ha fatto un errore e se non sono serena è perchè non lo ho perdonato, che non ho fede...
> Alice



Lui probabilmente è pentito e cerca nella fede il perdono che tu non vuoi o non puoi ancora dargli...
Se tieni a lui prova a seguirlo in questo percorso...
Ti sarà di aiuto...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preoccupa nel senso che mi fa incazzare. Più per il fatto che faccia pesare a te il fatto di non perdonarlo dietro la motivazione che non hai fede.
> E poi, mi ricorda un po' tutti questi casi (stile Mora, non sto facendo un paragone) che riscoprono la fede dopo aver fatto delle minchiate.



Ma scusa quando ti devi pentire prima o dopo aver fatto minchiate...?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie a chi è intervenuto, però aspetto sempre l'esperienza di chi è dall'altra parte della coppia... Non ditemi che non me ne deve fregare niente dell'altra parte e che devo pensare solo a come sto io. Lo so che avete ragione, ma vorrei sapere come è possibile continuare a vivere con la moglie che hai tradito, come si fa a fare ancora all'amore con lei, come si fa a dirle ti voglio bene, ho fatto una cazzata, come si fa a guardare ancora negli occhi chi hai fatto fesso e cornuto e umiliato. come si fa a dire all'amante "ho trovato la donna della mia vita, sei l'altra metà della mia anima", e poi dire alla moglie che era fuori di testa, come si fa a scappare in vacanza per otto giorni con l'amante e poi "rinsavire", porco cane, come si fa? come si fa? ma chi cazzo ho sposato?
> Alice



Si fa si fa....
hai sposato un essere umano e come tale sbaglia...
stà a te se accettare l'errore e andare avanti o addolorarti per anni...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lui probabilmente è pentito e cerca nella fede il perdono che tu non vuoi o non puoi ancora dargli...
> Se tieni a lui prova a seguirlo in questo percorso...
> Ti sarà di aiuto...



Epperò nelle parole del marito leggo un sottointeso piuttosto comodo per lui...
Nella chiesa il suo peccato, se confessato "con pentimento", è già stato assolto.
Ergo, lei si dovrebbe adeguare alla svelta...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò nelle parole del marito leggo un sottointeso piuttosto comodo per lui...
> Nella chiesa il suo peccato, se confessato "con pentimento", è già stato assolto.
> Ergo, lei si dovrebbe adeguare alla svelta...


Ma io non parlo di chiesa ...
parlo di fede ... 
C'è gente che per disperazione si rifugia dove pensa di trovare risposte...
poi non so se è il caso di quest'uomo...ma io dó sempre il beneficio del dubbio...
Nel suo caso se lei tiene a quest'uomo dovrebbe cercare le risposte non da lui ma dove 
le stà cercando lui... 
Le risposte alle domande che si fanno ai traditori sono sempre le stesse...
quindi le risposte se non vuoi impazzire le devi cercare altrove o insieme....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò nelle parole del marito leggo un sottointeso piuttosto comodo per lui...
> Nella chiesa il suo peccato, se confessato "con pentimento", è già stato assolto.
> Ergo, lei si dovrebbe adeguare alla svelta...


Mah i miei frati dicono che una montagna di confessioni sono NULLE...
Ma si dà comunque l'assoluzione perchè nessuno può porre limiti alla grazia divina...

La chiesa dice che fare A è peccato?
Ok.

Bon...

Perchè una confessione sia valida bisogna che...
A tu riconosci di aver peccato
b ti penti
c vuoi rimediare al male commesso
d sei pieno di propositi di cambiare vita

Invece cosa capita?
Ah si padre, cosa vuole, la chiesa dice che è peccato, dunque me confesso, per il Natale e la Pasqua, dopo tutto torna come prima no?

Cioè tutto si è ritualizzato...

TI ho tradito?
Bon scusa no?

E ciao eh....


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah i miei frati dicono che una montagna di confessioni sono NULLE...
> Ma si dà comunque l'assoluzione perchè nessuno può porre limiti alla grazia divina...
> 
> La chiesa dice che fare A è peccato?
> ...



appunto, io la cattiveria piu terribile l ho ricevuto da quel praticante e quelle minori pure...da un ateo mai. com'è ?

mistero della fede.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma mi domando e lo chiedo ai mariti "pentiti": ma davvero per voi non è cambiato nulla nel rapporto con la moglie dopo la scoperta del vostro tradimento? I vostri sentimenti sono davvero immutati? ma davvero è stata solo una parentesi da dimenticare? davvero sentite di amare ancora vostra moglie dopo averla così meschinamente imbrogliata? Non provate imbarazzo ai suoi occhi? Non vi vergognate un po' di aver tradito la fiducia di una pesona che credeva in voi? Come fate a riprendere la vita comiugale come se nulla fosse?
> Come si fa ad amare chi hai umiliato con un calcio nel sedere per stare con un'altra?
> Non parlo delle situazioni di comodo, non mi rivolgo a chi ha scelto per comodità di stare con la moglie, per scelte economiche o comunque di utilità. Mi rivolgo a coloro che "hanno scelto" di stare con la moglie, anche se questa scelta è avvenuta dopo essere stati beccati con le mani nel sacco
> Grazi a chi mi risponde e mi aiuta a capire
> ALICE


Posso tentare di risponderti in parte, perchè mi è tornata alla mente una cosa, dato che sono un ragazzaccio.
Tanti anni fa, andavo a studiare l'organo nella chiesa del sacro cuore a Bologna, lì conobbi una suorina salesiana che si chiamava suor Italia e mi faceva morir dal ridere...
Ma con il suo entusiasmo mi mostrò la sua scuola dall'asilo alle superiori...

Mi ricordo che una sera dopo aver suonato Weinen Klagen di Liszt, in qualche maniera mi commossi, ed entrai in un confessionale, da un certo Don Orfeo.

Non gli dissi i miei peccati...e che caspita...sono forse un uomo che conosce i propri peccati io?
Ma volli raccontare come vivevo all'epoca e tutte le cose che combinavo...

Tuonò eh con un vocione da far tremare la chiesa...
Questa non è vita cristiana, mi disse, se continui così ti perderai, anzichè realizzare qualcosa.

Ebbene non so come dirtelo, ma fu quell'uomo che mi fece capire che avrei realizzato qualcosa di buono solo nella via del sudore e del sacrificio.

Bon se ripenso a certi disordini miei esistenziali, io sono pentito, sono incazzato, deluso...ecc.e.cc...

Ma con me stesso...

Mi dico ma guarda che stupido che sono stato a perdermi dietro a certe cagate no?

Poi su certe cose non ho fatto di mia moglie il bene assoluto no?
Perchè anche lei se fatto io sono pinocchio...lei è stata ora la fatina, ora il grillo, ma porco cane e che un fulmine mi incenerisca è stata anche gatto e volpe, anche lucignolo eh?

Vita coniugale?
Ma la santità sta sempre solo da na parte?
Voglio dire?

E se si inizia con recriminazioni, ripicche rinfacci ecc...non se ne viene mai fuori.

Allora in certi casi non è che si cambi come persona...

Ma si impara che certe esperienze sono state negative per noi, tutto qua...no?

Ma prendi molto parziale la mia risposta, perchè non ho avuto, e mi sento, a conti fatti, un uomo ESTREMAMENTE FORTUNATO, una moglie come dire che non si è certo sentita umiliata da me eh?

Bon, io so sincero, 
Girela come vuoi...
Non ho nulla da obiettare 
su:
- comodità
- tornaconto
- abitudine
- vantaggi economici

Perchè sento che se mancano anche queste cose...

Uhm...

io....

ehm...

Mi spiace non ho tanta voglia di stare con te...

Ma non mi sono cercato la compagna ricca, 

Ma 

Laboriosa.

Ma non so se mi sono spiegato...

La vita coniugale non può basarsi solo sui sentimenti...

GHe vole soprattutto 

Concretezza...

Amo molto mia figlia sai?

Ma è con il denaro che posso curarle denti occhi ecc..ecc..ecc...

O no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> appunto, io la cattiveria piu terribile l ho ricevuto da quel praticante e quelle minori pure...da un ateo mai. com'è ?
> 
> mistero della fede.


Ma infatti eh?
Ma sappilo là dove risplende la luce di Cristo
Maggiormente si annidano i figli delle tenebre

E un giorno sbottai

Dicendo

Oh Signore se questi sono i buoni, cosa saranno i malvagi eh?

Ma Cristo dice...

Guardatevi dai falsi profeti!

Purtroppo è molto difficile combattere contro un male interiore terribile: il formalismo religioso.

E come diceva un vecchio frate
In tempo di guerra c'era un cristianone 
che diceva padre....guarda qua...Dio protegge la mia casa e le bombe cadono sulle case degli altri...che sono tutti miscredenti e peccatori...
E il frate gli diceva per caritààà per l'amore del cielo non parlare così....

E il giorno dopo
Paffete na bomba nella casa del cristianone...
Che iniziò allora a bestemmiare...

Ma per fortuna
Con la misura con la quale misuriamo

Saremo misurati...


----------



## The Cheater (24 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti eh?
> Ma sappilo là dove risplende la luce di Cristo
> Maggiormente si annidano i figli delle tenebre
> 
> ...


L'ultima frase della tua firma...è recente o non l'avevo notata io???

Spettacolo


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso tentare di risponderti in parte, perchè mi è tornata alla mente una cosa, dato che sono un ragazzaccio.
> Tanti anni fa, andavo a studiare l'organo nella chiesa del sacro cuore a Bologna, lì conobbi una suorina salesiana che si chiamava suor Italia e mi faceva morir dal ridere...
> Ma con il suo entusiasmo mi mostrò la sua scuola dall'asilo alle superiori...
> 
> ...


al posto di soprattutto ci metto un anche e l'accendiamo


----------



## bastardo dentro (25 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma ne hai parlato mai a tua moglie come ne stai parlando con me,con noi?


piuttosto mi faccio torturare dal dottor morte.................


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> piuttosto mi faccio torturare dal dottor morte.................


Concordo...
ci sono cose dentro di noi che nessuno potrebbe capire ...
già facciamo fatica a capire noi stessi ,parlarne è impensabile...


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Luna e bastardentro*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> piuttosto mi faccio torturare dal dottor morte.................





lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo...
> ci sono cose dentro di noi che nessuno potrebbe capire ...
> già facciamo fatica a capire noi stessi ,parlarne è impensabile...




capisco il vostro punto di vista, pero' è anche vero che a un certo punto della propria vita potrebbe anche accadere di desiderare nella relazione quella trasparenza che poi è quella che si ha con se stessi.


certo, è un rischio enorme. non è facile gestire il dopo. 

pero' è un peccato dovere vivere sempre nella menzogna...è uno stress spaventoso...e poi bastardo, scusa, ai tuoi figli che importa di quante donne t innamori, a loro interessa il Padre, non la tua vita affettiva , quella intima, tu negli occhi se ti senti un buon padre non solo li puoi guardare ma LI DEVI guardare. Lo sguardo che consegnerai a loro non sarà lo stesso sguardo che consegni a tua moglie.sono ruoli diversi, promesse diverse, impegni diversi. secondo me non devi confondere i piani.


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2012)

L7 e bastardo dentro
avete scritto parole sincere
avete scelto, io non so dire se le scelte siano giuste o sbagliate, ma comunque ne avete avuto la possibilità, e non è mica poco!
io no
buona fortuna a voi!


----------



## bastardo dentro (25 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> capisco il vostro punto di vista, pero' è anche vero che a un certo punto della propria vita potrebbe anche accadere di desiderare nella relazione quella trasparenza che poi è quella che si ha con se stessi.
> 
> 
> certo, è un rischio enorme. non è facile gestire il dopo.
> ...


non sono d'accordo Dammi, permettimi, non sono proprio d'accordo con quanto dici..... L'esempio è la cosa più importante per un bimbo. mio padre, classe 1919, poche parole, ma tanta, tanta sostanza, sempre lì, nel mezzo, quando c'era un problema quando doveva prendere il toro per le corna e sostenere tutti noi (e ancora lo fa.... a 93 anni...). io credo che "insegnare l'amore ai figli" sia un nostro dovere e lo si insegna con la dolcezza e la dedizione nei loro confronti in primis ma anche nei confronti della propria donna. la famiglia nel mio immaginifico doveva essere una scelta irreversibile ma voluta e dolce, non una costrizione.... non posso essere un buon padre se sono un puttaniere e mi faccio fare le pompe dalle segretarie, non posso. cosa posso insegnare ? che mi piace la figa o che ho avuto successo? quella è solo merda. c'è una coscienza, un rispetto, dei valori che passano esattamente attraverso il modo con cui ci rapportiamo con il nostro prossimo. a partire dalla moglie, i genitori, i fratelli ed i figli. non si scindono i due piani, una persone è "una" non "trina".... questo, ovviamente, a mio personalissimo avviso. questa è la mia immagine di uomo con le palle.... il mio migliore amico dice che così è solo DIO e io non sono DIO. Forse ha ragione lui, però bisogna almeno tentare...


bastardo dentro


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si fa si fa....
> hai sposato un essere umano e come tale sbaglia...
> stà a te se accettare l'errore e andare avanti o addolorarti per anni...



Se fosse pentimento si, io la vedo molto come un "rifarsi" l'immagine


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo Dammi, permettimi, non sono proprio d'accordo con quanto dici..... L'esempio è la cosa più importante per un bimbo. mio padre, classe 1919, poche parole, ma tanta, tanta sostanza, sempre lì, nel mezzo, quando c'era un problema quando doveva prendere il toro per le corna e sostenere tutti noi (e ancora lo fa.... a 93 anni...). io credo che "insegnare l'amore ai figli" sia un nostro dovere e lo si insegna con la dolcezza e la dedizione nei loro confronti in primis ma anche nei confronti della propria donna. la famiglia nel mio immaginifico doveva essere una scelta irreversibile ma voluta e dolce, non una costrizione.... non posso essere un buon padre se sono un puttaniere e mi faccio fare le pompe dalle segretarie, non posso. cosa posso insegnare ? che mi piace la figa o che ho avuto successo? quella è solo merda. c'è una coscienza, un rispetto, dei valori che passano esattamente attraverso il modo con cui ci rapportiamo con il nostro prossimo. a partire dalla moglie, i genitori, i fratelli ed i figli. non si scindono i due piani, una persone è "una" non "trina".... questo, ovviamente, a mio personalissimo avviso. questa è la mia immagine di uomo con le palle.... il mio migliore amico dice che così è solo DIO e io non sono DIO. Forse ha ragione lui, però bisogna almeno tentare...
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro



Per la prima volta, credo, di non essere d'accordo con te.Io credo che l'essere un buon padre non sia legato con quante donne ti porti a letto
Io ho tradito, ma credo di sapere insegnare ai miei figli cosa è l'amore. E l'augurio che posso fare loro è che lo trovino, lo coltivino, lo vivano nel pieno rispetto di tutti
Non gli insegnerò che tradire è una cosa giusta. Ma non mi sento una cattiva madre per questo. Sono una cattiva moglie
Per quel poco che ti leggo tu sei un buon padre, presente in tutto il tempo che il tuo lavoro ti consente di dedicargli. Se poi per mille motivi tua moglie non copre tutte le tue esigenze e tu hai cercato, cerchi o cercherai altrove sarà una mancanza nei confronti di lei non di loro......
Io non mi sposto da questa posizione.....
Sai essere sincero con te stesso, e conosci le tue debolezze, credo tu abbia molto da insegnare loro


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo Dammi, permettimi, non sono proprio d'accordo con quanto dici..... L'esempio è la cosa più importante per un bimbo. mio padre, classe 1919, poche parole, ma tanta, tanta sostanza, sempre lì, nel mezzo, quando c'era un problema quando doveva prendere il toro per le corna e sostenere tutti noi (e ancora lo fa.... a 93 anni...). io credo che "insegnare l'amore ai figli" sia un nostro dovere e lo si insegna con la dolcezza e la dedizione nei loro confronti in primis ma anche nei confronti della propria donna. la famiglia nel mio immaginifico doveva essere una scelta irreversibile ma voluta e dolce, non una costrizione.... non posso essere un buon padre se sono un puttaniere e mi faccio fare le pompe dalle segretarie, non posso. cosa posso insegnare ? che mi piace la figa o che ho avuto successo? quella è solo merda. c'è una coscienza, un rispetto, dei valori che passano esattamente attraverso il modo con cui ci rapportiamo con il nostro prossimo. a partire dalla moglie, i genitori, i fratelli ed i figli. non si scindono i due piani, una persone è "una" non "trina".... questo, ovviamente, a mio personalissimo avviso. questa è la mia immagine di uomo con le palle.... il mio migliore amico dice che così è solo DIO e io non sono DIO. Forse ha ragione lui, però bisogna almeno tentare...
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


hai un tormento interiore un po' da esaltazione mistica.e più aumenta il tuo senso del peccato, più la libido si esalta; bel problema


----------



## Diletta (25 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> avrei voluto mantenermi "puro"...., avrei voluto essere diverso. sognavo di guardare i miei figli negli occhi e far loro vedere che ero un uomo, vero, uno con i coglioni. non ci sono riuscito. *sono vizioso, mi piacciono le donne, le desidero, le vorrei.* per questo sono un bastardo perchè non ho avuto il coraggio di scegliere la "libertà", quella vera, quella selvaggia... perchè è scomoda.... molto più comodo scopare, avere l'amante.... innamorarsi di lei..... nel contempo avere figli... una moglie - con cui hai condiviso tutta la vita.... per questo sono bastardo, per questo ora le concedo tutto e sto pagando il mio debito, con me stesso, con la mia coscienza di cui nessuno - a parte qualche superstite qui dento - sa nulla .... da me stesso mi aspettavo un tantino  di più, onestamente.... non di finire in questo modo....
> 
> bastardo dentro



Ecco, mi ha colpito questa tua frase insieme a quell'altra del post precedente dove dicevi che senti ancora il desiderio di avere una donna diversa.
Ma tu, ti ritieni nella norma come uomo? 
Nel senso che ti appare normale il tuo modo di sentire?  
Te lo chiedo perché ho sempre notato che mettevi molta enfasi su questo tuo modo di essere.
Lo stesso tuo modo, o diciamo comunque a grandi linee, è quello che mio marito considera perfettamente nella norma per un uomo.
Come altrettanto normale è per lui doversi impegnare per mantener fede alla promessa matrimoniale.
Non quindi sempre spontaneità nel tirarsi indietro, ma controllo della ragione.
Soprattutto in certe fasi della vita.

Grazie per le tue risposte!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> avrei voluto mantenermi "puro"...., avrei voluto essere diverso. sognavo di guardare i miei figli negli occhi e far loro vedere che ero un uomo, vero, uno con i coglioni. non ci sono riuscito. sono vizioso, mi piacciono le donne, le desidero, le vorrei. per questo sono un bastardo perchè non ho avuto il coraggio di scegliere la "libertà", quella vera, quella selvaggia... perchè è scomoda.... molto più comodo scopare, avere l'amante.... innamorarsi di lei..... nel contempo avere figli... una moglie - con cui hai condiviso tutta la vita.... per questo sono bastardo, per questo ora le concedo tutto e sto pagando il mio debito, con me stesso, con la mia coscienza di cui nessuno - a parte qualche superstite qui dento - sa nulla .... da me stesso mi aspettavo un tantino di più, onestamente.... non di finire in questo modo....
> 
> bastardo dentro



Buonasera mistee B.D...non e'un po'il pianto del coccodrillo scusa??e cosa centrano i flgli con le storie fuori???io tengo moltissimo ai miei..e quello che combino non ha niente a che vedere con loro..cerco di essere uj bravo padre. .
Poi non so cosa combini tu..io sono tranquillissimo...stamattina telefonata con l'''altra'',adesso ennesima email con nuova''entrata''..poi alla prossima sosta lavorativa chiamo mia moglie...tutto senza il minimo problema.
Fai come me...vivrai meglio


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera mistee B.D...non e'un po'il pianto del coccodrillo scusa??e cosa centrano i flgli con le storie fuori???io tengo moltissimo ai miei..e quello che combino non ha niente a che vedere con loro..cerco di essere uj bravo padre. .
> Poi non so cosa combini tu..io sono tranquillissimo...stamattina telefonata con l'''altra'',adesso ennesima email con nuova''entrata''..poi alla prossima sosta lavorativa chiamo mia moglie...tutto senza il minimo problema.
> Fai come me...vivrai meglio


ottima idea


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo Dammi, permettimi, non sono proprio d'accordo con quanto dici..... L'esempio è la cosa più importante per un bimbo. mio padre, classe 1919, poche parole, ma tanta, tanta sostanza, sempre lì, nel mezzo, quando c'era un problema quando doveva prendere il toro per le corna e sostenere tutti noi (e ancora lo fa.... a 93 anni...). io credo che "insegnare l'amore ai figli" sia un nostro dovere e lo si insegna con la dolcezza e la dedizione nei loro confronti in primis ma anche nei confronti della propria donna. la famiglia nel mio immaginifico doveva essere una scelta irreversibile ma voluta e dolce, non una costrizione.... *non posso essere un buon padre se sono un puttaniere e mi faccio fare le pompe dalle segretarie, non posso. cosa posso insegnare ? che mi piace la figa o che ho avuto successo? quella è solo merda. c'è una coscienza, un rispetto, dei valori che passano esattamente attraverso il modo con cui ci rapportiamo con il nostro prossimo. a partire dalla moglie, i genitori, i fratelli ed i figli.* non si scindono i due piani, una persone è "una" non "trina".... questo, ovviamente, a mio personalissimo avviso. questa è la mia immagine di uomo con le palle.... il mio migliore amico dice che così è solo DIO e io non sono DIO. Forse ha ragione lui, però bisogna almeno tentare...
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


E' apprezzabile quello dici, denota sensibilità, senso di responsabilità, capacità di vedere le cose con obiettività. Capisco benissimo l'esigenza di coerenza e di buon esempio nell'educazione dei figli.
Ma per quanto possiamo tendere alla perfezione non è detto che ci riusciamo perché, caro BD, di buone intenzioni è lastricata la strada per l'inferno.
Secondo il mio modesto parere già il fatto di avere consapevolezza di tutto ciò in un mondo popolato in gran parte da egocentrici inconsapevoli il cui fine ultimo è  se stessi, sempre e comunque, mi sembra un risultato invidiabile.
Perchè dico questo? Perchè penso che tu non debba buttarti così giù.
Del resto, con la fantasia, con l'immaginazione, anche il più fedele degli uomini o delle donne una tantum vola lontano dal quotidiano verso amori e/o harem lontani. Quindi quella sega che anche io mi faccio qualche volta volando con la fantasia non è che incide negativamente sul tuo rapporto matrimoniale.
Sognare, senza cagionare dolore o sofferenza a chi ci è vicino, è ancora possibile, riterrei. 
E anche partecipare qualche volta all'eterno gioco della seduzione, senza strafare, senza ambire a finire col fare sesso, ma per il piacere di sentirsi vivi, - un gioco di sguardi, un sorriso di complicità, un discreto rincorrersi, una battuta al momento giusto, può servire a rendere le nostre esistenze meno banali, più gioiose. Almeno credo.


----------



## bastardo dentro (25 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, mi ha colpito questa tua frase insieme a quell'altra del post precedente dove dicevi che senti ancora il desiderio di avere una donna diversa.
> Ma tu, ti ritieni nella norma come uomo?
> Nel senso che ti appare normale il tuo modo di sentire?
> Te lo chiedo perché ho sempre notato che mettevi molta enfasi su questo tuo modo di essere.
> ...


no, non mi ritengo normale. ho sempre il pipo dritto nonostante i bimbi, 13 ore di lavoro, lo sport quotidiano e le 5 ore di sonno - a volte meno -. io scopo con mia moglie 3-4 volte a settimana ma sono molto lontano dall'essere appagato sessualmente. e lei è davvero "giusta" in camera. facciamo tutto, con reciproco e grande appagamento, non mi manca nullla. e anche per questo vado  in bestia....mia moglie nel sesso è veramente la numero 1. la ragione mi dice che DEVO essere contento, sotto la cintura invece, non sono contento.... c'è una voracità sessuale patologica che tanto più allontano tanto più sento la mancanza di sesso fuori dal matrimonio, completamente fine a se stesso... senza nessun coinvolgimento... punto, alla lothar per intenderci..... tale e quale ad una sega, un video porno con sega etc. infatti, immediatamente dopo mi cala la tensione, mi sento subito meglio.... 

per L7: grazie per le belle parole sai perchè mi butto giù? perchè se non lo faccio e mi do il via libera a "qualche trasgressione" ho paura di non controllarmi, di perdere ciò che ho, e soprattutto di perdere anche l'idea che ho di me stesso. la semplice sega, la fantasia - per quanto triste a 40 anni - mi fa sentire meno "impuro" meno "egocentrico" e votato unicamente alla ricerca del mio piacere, a soddosfarmi. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'ultima frase della tua firma...è recente o non l'avevo notata io???
> 
> Spettacolo


Cheater cheater cheater...
No, ascolta ammia...
Quella frase non è nuova ma vecchia...

Dai su non fare dispiacere al nostro comune amico Ultimo...

Abbiamo fatto dei buoni bisiness assieme e non voglio guerre tra di voi...

Siete due bravi picciotti...

[video=youtube;kNx2RqWeklU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNx2RqWeklU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera mistee B.D...non e'un po'il pianto del coccodrillo scusa??e cosa centrano i flgli con le storie fuori???io tengo moltissimo ai miei..e quello che combino non ha niente a che vedere con loro..cerco di essere uj bravo padre. .
> Poi non so cosa combini tu..io sono tranquillissimo...stamattina telefonata con l'''altra'',adesso ennesima email con nuova''entrata''..poi alla prossima sosta lavorativa chiamo mia moglie...tutto senza il minimo problema.
> Fai come me...vivrai meglio


L.C.D.M.?

Luca Cordero di Montezemolo?
No?

NO

Lothar Corniolo di Monzuno


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al posto di soprattutto ci metto un anche e l'accendiamo


NO
Troppo comodo a credere a ste cose...

Preferisco volgere lo sguardo a queste
Cito the Cheater....

"sarà che in famiglia ho vissuto tradimenti, separazioni, divorzi, tumori, crisi economiche gravissime, beni all'asta e negoziazioni debiti, attentati per non aver pagato il pizzo, minacce varie, ecc..ecc..

a casa mia non si è mai sminuito nulla...ma onestamente le cose devastanti e che addirittura portano a pensare al suicidio non sono mai coincise con un tradimento...

a casa mia siamo un po' più concreti: "c'è un tradimento in famiglia??? ok, fuori dai coglioni chi ha tradito...oppure silenzio tutti, che rimanga in casa e vediamo di risolvere"...e questo non significa non soffrire, ma farlo con dignità e costrutto...

a casa mia l'amore è la cosa più importante, ma sempre dopo la salute e la serenità economica...perchè di poca salute e problemi di denaro purtroppo si muore...senza amore si vive anche male, ma si vive!!! "


Tu avresti sposato un uomo
dedito ai dadi?
Dubito.

E penso a mio padre che dice...
Se non avessi avuto una moglie e dei figli, non avrei mai fatto quello che ho fatto, non ne avevo motivo, mi sarei accontentato di molto meno e forse sarei finito come un barbone.

Per l'amore etereo...
Ci stanno le eteree...

Per l'amore coniugale
Le mogli...

Mi spiace
Io non scarico la lavastoviglie per un amante...

Che me frega a me? Nulla.

Per me conta infinitamente di più il bene che mi fai
che non quello che provi per me.


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no, non mi ritengo normale. ho sempre il pipo dritto nonostante i bimbi, 13 ore di lavoro, lo sport quotidiano e le 5 ore di sonno - a volte meno -. io scopo con mia moglie 3-4 volte a settimana ma sono molto lontano dall'essere appagato sessualmente. e lei è davvero "giusta" in camera. facciamo tutto, con reciproco e grande appagamento, non mi manca nullla. e anche per questo vado  in bestia....mia moglie nel sesso è veramente la numero 1. la ragione mi dice che DEVO essere contento, sotto la cintura invece, non sono contento.... c'è una voracità sessuale patologica che tanto più allontano tanto più sento la mancanza di sesso fuori dal matrimonio, completamente fine a se stesso... senza nessun coinvolgimento... punto, alla lothar per intenderci..... tale e quale ad una sega, un video porno con sega etc. infatti, immediatamente dopo mi cala la tensione, mi sento subito meglio....
> 
> per L7: grazie per le belle parole sai perchè mi butto giù? perchè se non lo faccio e mi do il via libera a "qualche trasgressione" ho paura di non controllarmi, di perdere ciò che ho, e soprattutto di perdere anche l'idea che ho di me stesso. la semplice sega, la fantasia - per quanto triste a 40 anni - mi fa sentire meno "impuro" meno "egocentrico" e votato unicamente alla ricerca del mio piacere, a soddosfarmi.
> 
> bastardo dentro



Ma allora c'è un problema...non sembra normale neanche a me anche se la parola "normale" va maneggiata con cura.
Sei iperattivo in tutto, non solo in quell'aspetto.
Purtroppo, se fosse solo bisogno di sesso ad oltranza e ti bastasse quello coniugale sarebbe rimediabile, al di là del fatto che resterebbe lo stesso il problema.   
Invece, ti manca quello fuori dal matrimonio e questo è il grosso problema visto che sei sposato.
Hai mai pensato di ricorrere a qualche terapia, ammesso che facciano effetto.
Mi dispiace anche per tua moglie che, come tutte le donne, ti conosce meglio di quanto tu creda ed è probabile che sia andata oltre con l'intuito.
Cavolo...mi hai spiazzato alle 9 di mattina!
Non so più che dire...


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *NO
> *Troppo comodo a credere a ste cose...
> 
> Preferisco volgere lo sguardo a queste
> ...


non so perché tu abbia iniziato con un no gigante...visto che che ero , sono parzialmente d'accordo con te su certa concretezza e sul valore della salute e dei soldi .
la discriminante era che alla base di questo mettevo l'amore come molla e spinta a costruire il progetto famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so perché tu abbia iniziato con un no gigante...visto che che ero , sono parzialmente d'accordo con te su certa concretezza e sul valore della salute e dei soldi .
> la discriminante era che alla base di questo mettevo l'amore come molla e spinta a costruire il progetto famiglia.


Non lo sai...
E non lo capirai mai...
Ma è evidente a me.

Ripeto per me l'amore non è affatto la molla e la spinta che porta UN UOMO ( e non una donna, tu sei una donna, e io un uomo) a costruire il progetto famiglia.

Per me è la stessa molla che aveva mio nonno.

La stessa che lo spinse una volta vedovo a portarsi in casa un'altra.

Io temo molto le persone "parzialmente" d'accordo con me...

Sono sempre quelle a tentare di incularmi.

Se io per esempio stringo la mano ad un Ultimo o ad un the Cheater è una stretta di mano...

Non è una parziale stretta di mano.

Ma sono cose che le persone come te non possono capire, cose che non conoscono e che quindi non possono nemmeno concepire...

Della serie....

Non mi cucchi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la prima volta, credo, di non essere d'accordo con te.Io credo che l'essere un buon padre non sia legato con quante donne ti porti a letto
> Io ho tradito, ma credo di sapere insegnare ai miei figli cosa è l'amore. E l'augurio che posso fare loro è che lo trovino, lo coltivino, lo vivano nel pieno rispetto di tutti
> *Non gli insegnerò che tradire è una cosa giusta. Ma non mi sento una cattiva madre per questo. Sono una cattiva moglie
> *Per quel poco che ti leggo tu sei un buon padre, presente in tutto il tempo che il tuo lavoro ti consente di dedicargli. Se poi per mille motivi tua moglie non copre tutte le tue esigenze e tu hai cercato, cerchi o cercherai altrove sarà una mancanza nei confronti di lei non di loro......
> ...


In senso assoluto hai ragione. In senso relativo... in realtà... saresti la cattiva moglie del loro padre. Avresti tradito l'idea della famiglia che loro avevano. Ribadisco: nulla a che fare con il ruolo di genitore, con il comportamento nei loro confronti. Ma le conseguenze emotive non sono razionali. Ciascuno di noi ha una figura ideale di padre, madre, famiglia... che si basa spesso sull'esperienza nella famiglia di origine... quando questa ti permette di prenderla a modello. La fortuna in questo caso è di avere il modello, il lato negativo è la sensazione di fallimento quando a questo modello non riesci ad attenerti, oppure la delusione quando vedi che la realtà era diversa dall'idea che ne avevi.
Il discorso è delicatissimo, quindi ribadisco: un traditore non è un cattivo genitore... in quanto traditore. 
E' sempre un problema però quando raffrontiamo la realtà con l'idea che ce ne eravamo fatti... e le due cose non collimano, neppure per approssimazione. Per questo capisco il discorso che fa B.D.
Detto questo però... non si deve eccedere nell'autocritica fino al punto da annullare tutto quello che di buono è stato fatto, per qualcosa che giudichiamo un errore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no, non mi ritengo normale. ho sempre il pipo dritto nonostante i bimbi, 13 ore di lavoro, lo sport quotidiano e le 5 ore di sonno - a volte meno -. io scopo con mia moglie 3-4 volte a settimana ma sono molto lontano dall'essere appagato sessualmente. e lei è davvero "giusta" in camera. facciamo tutto, con reciproco e grande appagamento, non mi manca nullla. e anche per questo vado in bestia....mia moglie nel sesso è veramente la numero 1. la ragione mi dice che DEVO essere contento, sotto la cintura invece, non sono contento.... c'è una voracità sessuale patologica che tanto più allontano tanto più sento la mancanza di sesso fuori dal matrimonio, completamente fine a se stesso... senza nessun coinvolgimento... punto, alla lothar per intenderci..... tale e quale ad una sega, un video porno con sega etc. infatti, immediatamente dopo mi cala la tensione, mi sento subito meglio....
> 
> per L7: grazie per le belle parole sai perchè mi butto giù? perchè se non lo faccio e mi do il via libera a "qualche trasgressione" ho paura di non controllarmi, di perdere ciò che ho, e soprattutto di perdere anche l'idea che ho di me stesso. la semplice sega, la fantasia - per quanto triste a 40 anni - mi fa sentire meno "impuro" meno "egocentrico" e votato unicamente alla ricerca del mio piacere, a soddosfarmi.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Sei mai andato a fondo sui motivi di questa tua iperattività... o girando la medaglia, di questa situazione di inappagamento costante?


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo sai...
> E non lo capirai mai...
> Ma è evidente a me.
> 
> ...


prendi nota : dalle persone come me riceverai sempre cose chiare e trasparenti .nei limiti della superficialità dei nostri rapporti.
e non permetto più a nessuno di mettere un dubbio quello che è un fatto indiscutibile


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> prendi nota : dalle persone come me riceverai sempre cose chiare e trasparenti .nei limiti della superficialità dei nostri rapporti.
> e non permetto più a nessuno di mettere un dubbio quello che è un fatto indiscutibile


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma se ho sempre ricevuto solo cose più nebulose della nebbia nelle brecane del basso paovan...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ultimoooooooooooooooo...

L'hai letta questa?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma se ho sempre ricevuto solo cose più nebulose della nebbia nelle brecane del basso paovan...
> 
> ...


cioè? e cosa c'entra ultimo?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In senso assoluto hai ragione. In senso relativo... in realtà... saresti la cattiva moglie del loro padre. Avresti tradito l'idea della famiglia che loro avevano. Ribadisco: nulla a che fare con il ruolo di genitore, con il comportamento nei loro confronti. Ma le conseguenze emotive non sono razionali. Ciascuno di noi ha una figura ideale di padre, madre, famiglia... che si basa spesso sull'esperienza nella famiglia di origine... quando questa ti permette di prenderla a modello. La fortuna in questo caso è di avere il modello, il lato negativo è la sensazione di fallimento quando a questo modello non riesci ad attenerti, oppure la delusione quando vedi che la realtà era diversa dall'idea che ne avevi.
> Il discorso è delicatissimo, quindi ribadisco: un traditore non è un cattivo genitore... in quanto traditore.
> E' sempre un problema però quando raffrontiamo la realtà con l'idea che ce ne eravamo fatti... e le due cose non collimano, neppure per approssimazione. Per questo capisco il discorso che fa B.D.
> Detto questo però... non si deve eccedere nell'autocritica fino al punto da annullare tutto quello che di buono è stato fatto, per qualcosa che giudichiamo un errore.


Sai...
Mia madre si è sempre posta nei miei confronti come la miglior madre del mondo...
Ma intanto ha avuto un ruolo attivissimo in quell'imprinting per cui io sono un uomo totalmente incapace di fidarsi di una donna o di credere totalmente a lei...

Poi lei diceva genitori come noi non ce ne sono in giro.
E io dentro di me capivo...ma per fortuna eh? Ma vorrei vedere eh?

Ho sempre difeso mio padre, per la concretezza dei suoi discorsi...
Lui mi ha insegnato la concretezza con una frase: Artista magna un piato de note se ti si bon.

E lì capii che mi diceva: Guarda che hai scelto un ramo dove sarà dura arrivare a qualcosa di concreto e con gli ideali non si mangia.

Insomma io ho sempre visto quante balle mia madre raccontava a mio padre e da lì ho tratto le mie somme.

Ehi non erano sai tradimenti sessuali...
Ma robe così: Sto al telefono tutto il pomeriggio con le amiche, non faccio un cazzo tutto il giorno, poi quando so che sta arrivando mio marito mi metto a letto e come arriva gli dico...scusami oggi non ho fatto nulla perchè ho avuto un terribile mal di testa, oppure oggi non ho fatto nulla perchè i bambini sono stati terribili...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Un po' come il recente tradimento di mia figlia no?
Hai usato il telefono di casa verso cellulari?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Guarda che controllo...
Fidati di me...papi...non è mai successo...

Controllo il dettaglio...e le dico...
Guarda qui...

Ecco appunto.
Appena na donna mi dice...io non sono come le altre....sono una donna sincera...dentro di me si sente...

Eccola qua un'altra...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè? e cosa c'entra ultimo?


Discorsi chiari e trasparenti tra me e lui.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai un tormento interiore un po' da esaltazione mistica.e più aumenta il tuo senso del peccato, più la libido si esalta; bel problema



Puoi per piacere spiegarti meglio.


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Discorsi chiari e trasparenti tra me e lui.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la riprova che voi fate pettegolezzi ed io i fatti miei.
non me lo aspettavo da lui.delusione assoluta


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Puoi per piacere spiegarti meglio.


Ma l'hai sentita?
Lei fornisce solo cose chiare e trasparenti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti....

TU hai capito perchè ho tirato in causa te...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la riprova che voi fate pettegolezzi ed io i fatti miei.
> non me lo aspettavo da lui.delusione assoluta


Noi pettegolezzi?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Io e lui ci guardiamo negli occhi, ridiamo e ci diciamo

Non ci cucca....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noi pettegolezzi?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



cosa combini invornito???fai arrabbiare Mini????


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la riprova che voi fate pettegolezzi ed io i fatti miei.
> non me lo aspettavo da lui.delusione assoluta


Guarda che io ed il conte è da una vita che non andiamo in M.P.  e le poche volte successe non abbiamo mai sparlato di nessuno.

Una delle poche volte che sono andato da lui in M.P. è stato perchè volevo essere aiutato nella punteggiatura. Vedi te che M.P. facciamo.

Il conte si riferisce ad altro, si riferisce al nostro modo ci capirci.

La domanda che ti ho fatto, è stata una coincidenza che non centra nulla con i discorsi che avete voi ,e che ancora non ho letto.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Puoi per piacere spiegarti meglio.



La domanda nasce perchè mi sono ritrovato molto in quello che ha scritto B.D. Quella fase io l'ho superata, ma volevo semplicemente dei chiarimenti.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosa combini invornito???fai arrabbiare Mini????


La vuto?
Tientela...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai il mondo è pieno di persone che parlano di cose che non conoscono...
> 
> Ma ne parlano
> 
> ...


Si conte, sono molto spaventato, ma forse meno spaventato di te. 
Se ti fa piacere... sono stato tradito e ho tradito a mia volta, varie volte. 
Le cose le conosco anche perchè "le sento", e quando ho tradito mi sono sempre sentito una merda. 
Non mi sono dato però mille giustificazioni perchè mi pesava il sapere di essere in realtà un infame... 
Mi sono preso le mie responsabilità, senza scomodare la "natura umana" ,  "l'impossibilità alla fedeltà" 
o "l' amore che finisce dopo tot anni"... 
Ma sono caratteri, e c'è chi preferisce prendere per il culo anche se stesso, oltre a moglie e amanti.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si conte, sono molto spaventato, ma forse meno spaventato di te.
> Se ti fa piacere... sono stato tradito e ho tradito a mia volta, varie volte.
> Le cose le conosco anche perchè "le sento", e quando ho tradito mi sono sempre sentito una merda.
> Non mi sono dato però mille giustificazioni perchè mi pesava il sapere di essere in realtà un infame...
> ...


Tanto...l'unica cosa che non si riesce a pigliare per il culo è la morte...

E lui come me lo sa...

E tutto la morte dissigilla...

[video=youtube;5y0siX-H4Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y0siX-H4Xk&feature=relmfu[/video]

Ma intanto....

FInchè c'è musica...

Io ballo....


----------

